# New Youth Sports Guidance



## Dargle (Aug 3, 2020)

__





						CDPH Public Portal
					





					www.cdph.ca.gov
				




Replaces the day camp guidance, but retains the same basic physically distanced individual drills.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Aug 3, 2020)

Awesome! Ventura County didn’t allow youth sports under the day camp guidance so this is the first action we’ll be able to get.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Aug 3, 2020)

Glad some kids now get back on the field in a very limited way. Unfortunate the guidance is still so restrictive.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 3, 2020)

So much for the fall season or tournaments:

" Outdoor and indoor sporting events, assemblies, and other activities that
require close contact or that would promote congregating are not permitted
at this time. For example, tournaments, events, or competitions, regardless of
whether teams are from the same school or from different schools, counties, or
states are not permitted at this time.

• Youth sports and physical education are permitted only when the following can
be maintained: (1) physical distancing of at least six feet; and (2) a stable
cohort, such as a class, that limits the risks of transmission (see CDC Guidance
on Schools and Cohorting). Activities should take place outside to the
maximum extent practicable.

• For sports that cannot be conducted with sufficient distancing or cohorting,
only physical conditioning and training is permitted and ONLY where physical
distancing


----------



## GT45 (Aug 3, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> So much for the fall season or tournaments:
> 
> " Outdoor and indoor sporting events, assemblies, and other activities that
> require close contact or that would promote congregating are not permitted
> ...


Except it does not say this is valid for the entire fall. They could change their guidelines in 2 weeks or a month from now. Talk about a pessimistic approach.


----------



## Traore (Aug 3, 2020)

*Are adult team sports allowed?*
Adult, amateur (non-professional) team sports are not permitted at this time. The state plans to issue guidance for amateur, adult team sports soon.


----------



## Traore (Aug 3, 2020)

I would say these guidelines are a step in the right direction.  Much better than prohibiting any sports trainI gotta regardless of distance.  The state has to hit these steps before moving to less restrictive rules.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 3, 2020)

The guidance is at:


			https://files.covid19.ca.gov/pdf/guidance-youth-sports--en.pdf?fbclid=IwAR0ugW6QeyXQxF_DFza43R1GQ2nZebP4E6SXYytSJkPOdPvSHAXqhzkWn3A
		


Good news is some more facilities, counties, cities should permit distant training now, more things can open outdoors.

A start but still need a bridge to competition, ways to move beyond phase 1 to play, scrimmage, tournaments,  contact play.  At the pace the govt moves,  just to get this interim document seemed like forever so I don't know will have to see?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 3, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Except it does not say this is valid for the entire fall. They could change their guidelines in 2 weeks or a month from now. Talk about a pessimistic approach.


The fact that it doesn't include a sliding scale is actually bad news.  It means counties in the far north of the state with low case counts are being treated the same way as southern counties with falling case counts or northern counties with rising case counts.  If they were going to allow competition at all this fall, they would have put in place a sliding scale that allowed the far northern counties to play.  The fact they are treating the entire state the same is a bad sign.

Further, they've been working on these guidelines for over a month.  It would take a very long time to put in place revisions, and then gear up for the season or tournaments.    Once these limitations are in place, it makes it really hard to open up because the public health authorities will be blamed for any incidents resulting from the loosing of standards.

Finally, there's the issue of public schools being closed making it difficult to justify contact sports.

I just don't see competitions or tournaments happening any time soon.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Wish it had benchmarks for when to allow scrimmages and when to allow tournaments.

Even if the rule was CA has to be under 100 cases per day, at least we’d have something to shoot for.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 4, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The fact that it doesn't include a sliding scale is actually bad news.  It means counties in the far north of the state with low case counts are being treated the same way as southern counties with falling case counts or northern counties with rising case counts.  If they were going to allow competition at all this fall, they would have put in place a sliding scale that allowed the far northern counties to play.  The fact they are treating the entire state the same is a bad sign.
> 
> Further, they've been working on these guidelines for over a month.  It would take a very long time to put in place revisions, and then gear up for the season or tournaments.    Once these limitations are in place, it makes it really hard to open up because the public health authorities will be blamed for any incidents resulting from the loosing of standards.
> 
> ...


New York of all places is authorizing games and small tournaments starting Aug 17.  Large ones soon to follow.

Eastern New York returns to play.

AZ fall leagues will start on time, we are running full team practices now. Desert Conference is on track to start in Salt Lake on Sept 11.  At this time we are getting more worried about physical injury as the players may not be game fit by the time the season starts.


----------



## keeprunning (Aug 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> New York of all places is authorizing games and small tournaments starting Aug 17.  Large ones soon to follow.
> 
> Eastern New York returns to play.
> 
> AZ fall leagues will start on time, we are running full team practices now. Desert Conference is on track to start in Salt Lake on Sept 11.  At this time we are getting more worried about physical injury as the players may not be game fit by the time the season starts.


Is AZ currently allowing contact training/games/tournaments?


----------



## Soccer8 (Aug 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> New York of all places is authorizing games and small tournaments starting Aug 17.  Large ones soon to follow.
> 
> Eastern New York returns to play.
> 
> AZ fall leagues will start on time, we are running full team practices now. Desert Conference is on track to start in Salt Lake on Sept 11.  At this time we are getting more worried about physical injury as the players may not be game fit by the time the season starts.


Big concern in AZ is for the GA and ECNL - if Cali doesn't open up there we be no teams to play against even with AZ ready.


----------



## Soccer8 (Aug 4, 2020)

keeprunning said:


> Is AZ currently allowing contact training/games/tournaments?


Contact in training and scrimmages only (started this week) - state leagues are set to start at the end of the month.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 4, 2020)

Soccer8 said:


> Big concern in AZ is for the GA and ECNL - if Cali doesn't open up there we be no teams to play against even with AZ ready.


The new CA youth sports guidance is a baby step but at least that should allow us some distant training for now.

The bigger concern is how long this ban will go on for " california bans most youth sports competitions and events"








						COVID-19: California bans most youth sports competitions and events
					

All sports activities that require close contact or promote congregations are not permitted at this time.




					www.socceramerica.com
				




As of today no sanctioned scrimmages, play, tournaments, or leagues can move forward until the ban is lifted or the youth guidance is changed which is doubtfull for at least the next 60 days.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2020)

I wonder what ECNL is planning. Check this from their site today.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 4, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> The new CA youth sports guidance is a baby step but at least that should allow us some distant training for now.
> 
> The bigger concern is how long this ban will go on for " california bans most youth sports competitions and events"
> 
> ...


I agree. It is at least some good new and a change in the right direction.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I wonder what ECNL is planning. Check this from their site today.
> 
> View attachment 8483


October surprise?


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 4, 2020)

I wish dates would stop being thrown out there.. honestly nobody knows anything so why throw dates out?? everyone gets all stoked, their hopes up then...... Nothing. I mean it is what it is, numbers continue to fluctuate, still no vaccine, etc., so now that there is the official okay to train, lets celebrate the small victory, get the kids training then see what happens next. I know a lot of the parents on here are overly hyped to get their kids on the pitch, but let's just accept it for what it is... baby steps. And hey, it's heading in the right direction so at least there is hope right??Don't crucify me. @Ellejustus I know you're biting at the bit to get your girl out there, but it sounds like you're prepping her to be ready when the time comes...so patience grasshopper.....

In regards to AZ i was literally thinking the same thing... @Soccer8

@Grace T.  yup... agree


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> October surprise?


for the 50th time - no Surf Cup!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> *I wish dates would stop being thrown out there*.. honestly nobody knows anything so why throw dates out?? everyone gets all stoked, their hopes up then...... Nothing. I mean it is what it is, numbers continue to fluctuate, still no vaccine, etc., so now that there is the official okay to train, lets celebrate the small victory, get the kids training then see what happens next. I know a lot of the parents on here are overly hyped to get their kids on the pitch, but let's just accept it for what it is... *baby steps.* And hey, it's heading in the right direction so at least there is hope right??Don't crucify me. @Ellejustus I know you're biting at the bit to get your girl out there, but it sounds like you're prepping her to be ready when the time comes...so patience grasshopper.....
> 
> In regards to AZ i was literally thinking the same thing... @Soccer8
> 
> @Grace T.  yup... agree


I agree 100%.  Talk about being teased with fake hopes and dates.  This is the story of my life.  I get all pumped up and start dreaming the dream that all the goats will be playing at the great Surf Cup or at the Great Park.  I would prefer a big kickoff at the Grand Daddy of them all.  You need to believe things so they become true.  Plus, thsi kind of training reminds me of the GDA to be honest.  Boring......lol.........just kidding former GDA fans.  I like jokes when times are hard.  BTW, footy, I'm with you 100% on baby steps.  I read the book and saw the movie.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> for the 50th time - no Surf Cup!


make it 51 Eagle.  Look, it's going to happen September 25-27.  I spoke to my source and as of today it's still on.  Double or nothing bro?


----------



## happy9 (Aug 4, 2020)

Soccer8 said:


> Big concern in AZ is for the GA and ECNL - if Cali doesn't open up there we be no teams to play against even with AZ ready.


Short term positives - clubs in AZ that are historical rivals but haven't been able to play against each other (top teams) due to ECNL/GDA now have a chance to revive the rivalry, should be fun.  Long term - not good if CA stays locked down, hard to keep interest if you are playing the same teams over and over again over a 4-5 month span.   I'm sure a Vegas trip two would help.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> make it 51 Eagle.  Look, it's going to happen September 25-27.  I spoke to my source and as of today it's still on.  Double or nothing bro?


sure but you have to pay-up first


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Short term positives - clubs in AZ that are historical rivals but haven't been able to play against each other (top teams) due to ECNL/GDA now have a chance to revive the rivalry, should be fun.  Long term - not good if CA stays locked down, hard to keep interest if you are playing the same teams over and over again over a 4-5 month span.   I'm sure a Vegas trip two would help.


No one from Socal has played a game since last Feb ((allegedly)) and our socal goats need at least four weeks of full time ganas training before the big games .  I see a light at the end of the tunnel everyone.  Hope is hope and sometimes all you have is hope


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 4, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Short term positives - clubs in AZ that are historical rivals but haven't been able to play against each other (top teams) due to ECNL/GDA now have a chance to revive the rivalry, should be fun.  Long term - not good if CA stays locked down, hard to keep interest if you are playing the same teams over and over again over a 4-5 month span.   I'm sure a Vegas trip two would help.


Yea.. Call it the COVID Cup and have all the MLS, GAL, ECNL, DPL and ECRL teams play each other at each age level both Girls and Boys.  Make all the medals look like a face mask over a soccer ball.  They may as well.  I am thinking the AZ and NV teams will simply shift schedules and get all their intraleague games out of the way while they wait for when/if SoCal comes back online.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 4, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> sure but you have to pay-up first


What's worse than a racist or misogynist?  A deadbeat who doesn't pay his gambling debt.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> *What's worse than racist or misogynist?*  A deadbeat who doesn't pay his gambling debt.


@Dom???  This is only about Youth Sports and if IT is happening.   Go to off topic thread and we chat there


----------



## Soccer8 (Aug 4, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Short term positives - clubs in AZ that are historical rivals but haven't been able to play against each other (top teams) due to ECNL/GDA now have a chance to revive the rivalry, should be fun.  Long term - not good if CA stays locked down, hard to keep interest if you are playing the same teams over and over again over a 4-5 month span.   I'm sure a Vegas trip two would help.


Problem is the clubs will not play each other - to afraid they may lose someone. Grass is greener... big egos would get hurt... Just keep taking the $$$$ and promising a season. It would be awesome - create kind of a AZ champions league but it would NEVER happen!


----------



## paytoplay (Aug 4, 2020)

I just hope I make that last scheduled payment before they announce another stoppage.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 4, 2020)

Soccer8 said:


> Problem is the clubs will not play each other - to afraid they may lose someone. Grass is greener... big egos would get hurt... Just keep taking the $$$$ and promising a season. It would be awesome - create kind of a AZ champions league but it would NEVER happen!


If Cali doesn't come back they are quickly going to run out of teams to play.  At least at their skill level.. unless they want to go to Texas.. which is doubtful.  At this rate RSL will play SCDS for GAL and DPL and Arsenal will play Rising for ECNL, and ECRL and maybe FC Tuscon.  That is what... 4 games?  They could knock out their LV games as well but that doesn't add much more.  Sure they may lose some at one age level but they could gain in others.  Its more about geography than players... how far will you drive for practice?


----------



## watfly (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like SD County was doing it right thing the whole time.  

I'd trade a year of no youth soccer, for kids being allowed to physically go back to school in the fall.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

watfly said:


> Looks like SD County was doing it right thing the whole time.
> 
> *I'd trade a year of no youth soccer, for kids being allowed to physically go back to school in the fall.*


Only if HS Sports is back too and I will walk away from club soccer.


----------



## surfertwins (Aug 4, 2020)

Arizona has a POSITIVE TEST RATE of 18.4
California has a POSITIVE TEST RATE  6.4

Is Arizona going about this right by opening up or is California just dragging its feet about opening up more?

All I know is I miss watching my kids compete!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 4, 2020)

watfly said:


> Looks like SD County was doing it right thing the whole time.
> 
> I'd trade a year of no youth soccer, for kids being allowed to physically go back to school in the fall.


Wasn’t SD the first place to open up and remain mostly open and defy Greusome’s decree?


----------



## Dominic (Aug 4, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> What's worse than a racist or misogynist?  A deadbeat who doesn't pay his gambling debt.


*You have been warned. Next offense is a ban. *


----------



## Dominic (Aug 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Wasn’t SD the first place to open up and remain mostly open and defy Greusome’s decree?


*You have been warned. Next offense is a ban.*


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No one from Socal has played a game since last Feb ((allegedly)) and our socal goats need at least four weeks of full time ganas training before the big games .  I see a light at the end of the tunnel everyone.  Hope is hope and sometimes all you have is hope


Mine is ready today.   3 days a week keeper training and facing shots from two male college players has definitely improved her reaction time, plus kept her in shape.   Be fun to see her face some of her teammates in the next few weeks.  She actually feels like she can play college soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Mine is ready today.   3 days a week keeper training and facing shots from two male college players has definitely improved her reaction time, plus kept her in shape.   Be fun to see her face some of her teammates in the next few weeks.  She actually feels like she can play college soccer.


That is awesome to hear bro.  My dd will be looking for some GK to take on some of her shots.  She makes them all and we all know that is not reality.  Get ready because soccer will be played, mark my words!!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

@Dominic what does ban actually mean?  Ban for life?  Thanks Dom


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 4, 2020)

surfertwins said:


> Arizona has a POSITIVE TEST RATE of 18.4
> California has a POSITIVE TEST RATE  6.4
> 
> Is Arizona going about this right by opening up or is California just dragging its feet about opening up more?
> ...


IDK honestly...

AYSA (arizona youth soccer) looked at what is going on in Utah where they ran ODP and have been running Rec soccer for awhile with no issues.  It was determined that outdoor youth sports including soccer did not incur serious risk and therefore should be allowed.  They are demographically and geographically (one giant city where most population lives) similar to us so it is a favorable comparison.  There may be some cities in metro Phoenix that may not allow use of their fields but.. there enough that will.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> IDK honestly...
> 
> AYSA (arizona youth soccer) looked at what is going on in Utah where they ran ODP and have been running Rec soccer for awhile with no issues.  It was determined that outdoor youth sports including soccer did not incur serious risk and therefore should be allowed.  They are demographically and geographically (one giant city where most population lives) similar to us so it is a favorable comparison.


That's great news.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 4, 2020)

Dominic said:


> *You have been warned. Next offense is a ban.*


All the things that are said on this forum and you choose this as your line in the the sand?  

Seriously?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> IDK honestly...
> 
> AYSA (arizona youth soccer) looked at what is going on in Utah where they ran ODP and have been running Rec soccer for awhile with no issues.  It was determined that outdoor youth sports including soccer did not incur serious risk and therefore should be allowed.  They are demographically and geographically (one giant city where most population lives) similar to us so it is a favorable comparison.  There may be some cities in metro Phoenix that may not allow use of their fields but.. there enough that will.


From Utah here, it's not like they are letting the the thing go whilly nilly.  Temperature checks are being done for getting onto the field.  The kids wear masks until they start.  The coaches wear masks (but some do breach the rules).  At least the trainings and games I've seen the parents aren't allowed near the field (they watch from the grass near the parking lot).


----------



## notintheface (Aug 4, 2020)

In reading the CDPH's guidelines, that meshes with Cal South's phase 1 from the return to play guidelines.  Outdoors. Skills training. Six+ feet away, no contact. Get your kids back to limited training ASAP.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 4, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> From Utah here, it's not like they are letting the the thing go whilly nilly.  Temperature checks are being done for getting onto the field.  The kids wear masks until they start.  The coaches wear masks (but some do breach the rules).  At least the trainings and games I've seen the parents aren't allowed near the field (they watch from the grass near the parking lot).


That is correct.  We are following the same protocols.  Mask up to the field.  No parents on the field and if out of their cars 6ft apart.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> All the things that are said on this forum and* you choose this as your line in the the sand? *
> 
> Seriously?


----------



## Dominic (Aug 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> All the things that are said on this forum and you choose this as your line in the the sand?
> 
> Seriously?


Yes people are tired of politics up in this forum, keep the politics down in the Off Topic 2.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 4, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> From Utah here, it's not like they are letting the the thing go whilly nilly.  Temperature checks are being done for getting onto the field.  The kids wear masks until they start.  The coaches wear masks (but some do breach the rules).  At least the trainings and games I've seen the parents aren't allowed near the field (they watch from the grass near the parking lot).


Like Utah, NJ was able pull off what's normally a very large event.  This year obviously smaller, more control.  From what I understand, more play to follow

Amazingly enough ( I used to live there), they were able to put their CV19 politics aside and coordinated an effort to allow kids to play. They remain under very stringent lockdown measures.  Most comply, some do not.

https://www.edpsoccer.com/page/show/4543899-edp-s-us-youth-soccer-conference-showcase


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 4, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Yes people are tired of politics up in this forum, keep the politics down in the Off Topic 2.


Noted.  I didn’t view it as political as much as a question about the tract San Diego took.  My bad


----------



## Dominic (Aug 4, 2020)

Political/Racial Forum Cleansing
					

This forum other than the Off Topic forum will now be void of any political or racially sensitive posts. Forum Members who cannot abide will be banned at my discretion. Current threads who already have this type of content will be locked, or deleted.      This forum was created to discuss youth...




					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## watfly (Aug 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Wasn’t SD the first place to open up and remain mostly open and defy Greusome’s decree?


Yeah, my sarcasm didn't come through the way it was written.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 4, 2020)

surfertwins said:


> Arizona has a POSITIVE TEST RATE of 18.4
> California has a POSITIVE TEST RATE  6.4
> 
> Is Arizona going about this right by opening up or is California just dragging its feet about opening up more?
> ...


Dominic, I assume that since the post above wasn't flagged as political, I could give my perspective. In no way do I wish to get into the politics of why this is occurring - just the science behind the risk and each populations' risk tolerance.

On a high level this appears to be more of a tolerance of risk difference between the states such as CA and states such as FL, TX and AZ.

From an "immunity" perspective, AZ is now likely in better shape than CA as a higher percentage of their population has some level of immunity due to already having the virus. They are trending down now and I wouldn't be surprised if they have infection levels similar to NY in the next month or two due to this immunity - just a guess, though. Also, there is little evidence that playing soccer is a high risk activity - despite the charts I have seen that put it up at a significant risk level. Texas is in a similar situation to AZ and haven't had any large outbreaks associated with training/games. Time will tell, but there is little scientific evidence to indicate soccer is a high a risk. However, I am aslo sure the risk is not 0.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Political/Racial Forum Cleansing
> 
> 
> This forum other than the Off Topic forum will now be void of any political or racially sensitive posts. Forum Members who cannot abide will be banned at my discretion. Current threads who already have this type of content will be locked, or deleted.      This forum was created to discuss youth...
> ...


I found a cool red whistle for you Dom.  After the first foul is called, when you say ban, please clarify.  I really need to know and I have to follow the rules.  Thanks-


----------



## paytoplay (Aug 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> That is correct.  We are following the same protocols.  Mask up to the field.  No parents on the field and if out of their cars *6ft apart*.


Forced parent social distancing?? YES!!!!


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I found a cool red whistle for you Dom.  After the first foul is called, when you say ban, please clarify.  I really need to know and I have to follow the rules.  Thanks-
> 
> View attachment 8488


whistle... tsk tsk..

Need the Mike Dean Red Card


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 4, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Dominic, I assume that since the post above wasn't flagged as political, I could give my perspective. In no way do I wish to get into the politics of why this is occurring - just the science behind the risk and each populations' risk tolerance.
> 
> On a high level this appears to be more of a tolerance of risk difference between the states such as CA and states such as FL, TX and AZ.
> 
> From an "immunity" perspective, AZ is now likely in better shape than CA as a higher percentage of their population has some level of immunity due to already having the virus. They are trending down now and I wouldn't be surprised if they have infection levels similar to NY in the next month or two due to this immunity - just a guess, though. Also, there is little evidence that playing soccer is a high risk activity - despite the charts I have seen that put it up at a significant risk level. Texas is in a similar situation to AZ and haven't had any large outbreaks associated with training/games. Time will tell, but there is little scientific evidence to indicate soccer is a high a risk. However, I am aslo sure the risk is not 0.


A similar thing is happening in Spain as TX, AZ...see good news thread in COVID forum.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

@Dominic MLB has an interesting way to deal with rule breakers and cheaters.  Ban in my brain always=life time.  Are you saying one red card and then a  lifetime ban of the Kicker4life Avatar?  Please clarify.  Also, any appeal process?   

A player's *first* positive test for *steroids*, stimulants, masking agents, diuretics, cocaine, opiates, PCP, or LSD results in a *10-game* *suspension* without pay. A* second* positive test results in a* 25-game unpaid* *suspension*. A *third* positive test results in an unpaid *suspension* of *1 season.*

Players who receive a *lifetime ban* after a third positive *test* may apply for reinstatement after one year and be eligible to be reinstated after two years. Jenrry Mejía became the only player to be permanently *banned* under the *drug policy* on

*List of banned substances (not exhaustive)*

Natural cannabinoids (e.g., THC, hashish and marijuana)- Not anymore (weed is legal)
Synthetic THC and cannabimimetics (e.g., K2 and Spice)
Cocaine.
LSD.
Opiates (e.g., fentanyl, oxycodone, heroin, codeine, and morphine)
MDMA (Ecstasy)
GHB.
Phencyclidine (PCP)


----------



## Frank (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> @Dom???  This is only about Youth Sports and if IT is happening.   Go to off topic thread and we chat there


Elle make sure you are running around and yelling at people to put there mask on too.  Were you a hall monitor in school too?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Frank said:


> Elle make sure you are running around and yelling at people to put there mask on too. * Were you a hall monitor in school too?*


Frank, I was in the dumb dumb class and then special needs because i couldnt speak dude.  The hall monitor was wise to keep their mouth shut when I was running the halls at Aliso bro.  I got away with most things but I did get in trouble a lot, especially from a substitute teacher that had it out for me in 6th grade. This guy was some ex-Marine and he was going to teach me how to be a man.  Let me to you Frankie, that guy quit after I was suspended for the third time.  I was so bad.  I can;t share with you because it's horrible.  It was 1977 and times were way different back then,  My sweet teacher who loved me was out sick with the flu for a few weeks and this abusive teacher was friends with our Principle.  6th grade was ruff for my mom.  Suspended three times by this guy in 3 weeks.  That was my past life though and now I follow the rules.  No politicking or race chats.  Soccer and smack talk only brah


----------



## El Cap (Aug 4, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Dominic, I assume that since the post above wasn't flagged as political, I could give my perspective. In no way do I wish to get into the politics of why this is occurring - just the science behind the risk and each populations' risk tolerance.
> 
> On a high level this appears to be more of a tolerance of risk difference between the states such as CA and states such as FL, TX and AZ.
> 
> From an "immunity" perspective, AZ is now likely in better shape than CA as a higher percentage of their population has some level of immunity due to already having the virus. They are trending down now and I wouldn't be surprised if they have infection levels similar to NY in the next month or two due to this immunity - just a guess, though. Also, there is little evidence that playing soccer is a high risk activity - despite the charts I have seen that put it up at a significant risk level. Texas is in a similar situation to AZ and haven't had any large outbreaks associated with training/games. Time will tell, but there is little scientific evidence to indicate soccer is a high a risk. However, I am aslo sure the risk is not 0.


I’ve seen 1 article in Forbes that mentions a study done in the Netherlands. Findings summarized:


However new research has suggested that the risk of ‘close encounters’ during a soccer match is minimal. Sports performance specialists Inmotio and the Dutch Soccer Association (KVNB) assessed player tracking data from every match from the country’s top-flight in the past two seasons.

Of the 482 _Eredivisie _matches assessed, just 0.2% of matches saw two players exposed to close contact for more than 30 seconds. For the purposes of the research, a close encounter is described as an interaction within 1 meter – the distance stated in the World Health Organization’s (WHO) guidelines.

What’s more, many of these close encounters could be reduced. Between 50% and 80% of all close encounters are attributable to players convening for the results of referee decisions or those by video-assisted referees (VAR) and other game interruptions.

Reducing the time it takes for a corner to be taken can result in a 45% reduction while changing goal celebrations can deliver a 35% drop. The Bundesliga has told players to adopt social distancing when celebrating a goal already.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That is awesome to hear bro.  My dd will be looking for some GK to take on some of her shots.  She makes them all and we all know that is not reality.  Get ready because soccer will be played, mark my words!!!!


Why don't you drag your team's goalkeeper to a park with a net and get after it?   I keep seeing keeper moms worried about a lack of training.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why don't you drag your team's goalkeeper to a park with a net and get after it?   I keep seeing keeper moms worried about a lack of training.


When were allowed to play for reals, we will be doing that at practice.  Our GK is big time and she also wants to save her fingers for real practices and games. My dd has been known to break GK fingers sometimes......lol!!!!  Just kidding, she shanks hers always over the goal post and really sucks as a player.  I just come on here to talk smack with all the snowflakes in soccer......lol!!!


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 4, 2020)

El Cap said:


> I’ve seen 1 article in Forbes that mentions a study done in the Netherlands. Findings summarized:
> 
> 
> However new research has suggested that the risk of ‘close encounters’ during a soccer match is minimal. Sports performance specialists Inmotio and the Dutch Soccer Association (KVNB) assessed player tracking data from every match from the country’s top-flight in the past two seasons.
> ...


When I first read that report I thought the numbers couldn't be right.  Then I remember the few times I watched Ajax play and their style of quick, 1-touch, 2-touch passing, then I can see the % totally make sense.  If socially-distanced practices force kids to spend more time on passing and make them more accurate passers, at least something good came out of it.

For my younger one's bumblebee-styled U-little games on small fields, that % is much much higher


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 4, 2020)

Are we talking bout these new guidelines


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 4, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> View attachment 8491View attachment 8492Are we talking bout these new guidelines


This is slightly different than the prior letter. Note the point about equipment sharing. 

That will be interpreted at a minimum as no shooting on the goalkeeper.  Probably stops crossing practice.   May even restrict passing but hopefully the prior precedent let’s the passing sneak in.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> When were allowed to play for reals, we will be doing that at practice.  Our GK is big time and she also wants to save her fingers for real practices and games. My dd has been known to break GK fingers sometimes......lol!!!!  Just kidding, she shanks hers always over the goal post and really sucks as a player.  I just come on here to talk smack with all the snowflakes in soccer......lol!!!


Save her fingers?   My daughter wears a pretty thin glove, Reusch Pure Contacts.   She is 14.   Is facing harder shots than any girl can manage.  Keeps fingers strong with contstant soccer touches and basketball play.  Can’t imagine your keeper being worried about her fingers at this age (assuming 15/16 as your daughter is an 04?) unless she has a history of injury.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 4, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This is slightly different than the prior letter. Note the point about equipment sharing.
> 
> That will be interpreted at a minimum as no shooting on the goalkeeper.  Probably stops crossing practice.   May even restrict passing but hopefully the prior precedent let’s the passing sneak in.


I disagree.  Baseball and softball have been playing and practicing with thrown balls that touch hands. Basketball is happening on every outdoor Court I see.  Field players in soccer have no need to use their hands.  Have a parent wipe down the ball if need be since it does give an alternate to not sharing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> When were allowed to play for reals, we will be doing that at practice.  Our GK is big time and she also wants to save her fingers for real practices and games. My dd has been known to break GK fingers sometimes......lol!!!!  Just kidding, she shanks hers always over the goal post and really sucks as a player.  I just come on here to talk smack with all the snowflakes in soccer......lol!!!


That's why keepers tape their joints.  It doesn't do anything other than look cool... sack up and get out there.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Save her fingers?   My daughter wears a pretty thin glove, Reusch Pure Contacts.   She is 14.   Is facing harder shots than any girl can manage.  Keeps fingers strong with contstant soccer touches and basketball play.  Can’t imagine your keeper being worried about her fingers at this age (assuming 15/16 as your daughter is an 04?) unless she has a history of injury.


I played GK. Bones and ligaments all over those little fingers socal kdg.  My dd is almost 17 and has a rocket for a shot......jk.  Its average on her right but her left is very good for not being a lefty.  She's actually working on placement now, not trying to tear GK ligaments.  My dd has gone against America's top 4 GK goats in the country the last few years.  All YNT players.  The GK in Vegas is very tough to score on.  My dd played with and against one the top GK who can make some high flying saves in the air.  I love GKs.  My dd HS GK saved our season and got us in CIF.  Their the most underappreciated player in any sport outside of FG kicker.  Punter is the least.  Hero one day and goat the next day.  I played adult league with my wife's dad from Guatemala in East LA bro.  No joke. Gramps yelled at me a few times early on. He played center defender and was top dog and bossed everyone around in Spanish.  He spoke Spanish to everyone but me.  At first, he tried to get me to quit because he pre judged.  I played 8 years of AYSO.  HS soccer coach tried hard to get me do be a dual athlete like Bo, but I said no, I need to focus on hoops and my dream of playing for UCLA.  I kicked ass and earned my future Father in laws respect the first game.  How you ask?  Well, he was giving some sh*t because I suck at goal kicks and he wasn't so sure I could do the rest of things required to be a GK.  Early in the game the old man got beat by a younger Lad and I saved his ass and he loved me ever since.  A few months later I proposed to my wife in Paris, France.  Guess where I got on my knee?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 4, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I disagree.  Baseball and softball have been playing and practicing with thrown balls that touch hands. Basketball is happening on every outdoor Court I see.  Field players in soccer have no need to use their hands.  Have a parent wipe down the ball if need be since it does give an alternate to not sharing.


Fingers crossed you are right.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2020)

Were all in this together.  I'm just here to bring some fun to a very stressful time in all of our lives.  No ones life is better than the other and were all pretty much in a tough spot.  Here is a great clip from one of the all time greats.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 5, 2020)

Some counties like OC and Riverside posting references to youth sports practices or conditioning drill are now possible but leaving it up to cities or heath officers to give the go ahead.

One of the hang-ups that's been noted is distant training and compliance was not being followed by enough participants under the camp guidance. Mixed bag where it goes for here but when up to 50% are doing there own things instead of following the guidance there is some reluctance to open things back up, spot checks and video are one tool but compliance is a concern since most places don't have the staff to really monitor much.


----------



## mid10 (Aug 5, 2020)

L.A. County guidance & documents: 


			http://ph.lacounty.gov/media/Coronavirus/docs/protocols/Reopening_YouthSportsLeagues.pdf


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 5, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Some counties like OC and Riverside posting references to youth sports practices or conditioning drill are now possible but leaving it up to cities or heath officers to give the go ahead.
> 
> One of the hang-ups that's been noted is distant training and compliance was not being followed by enough participants under the camp guidance. Mixed bag where it goes for here but when up to 50% are doing there own things instead of following the guidance there is some reluctance to open things back up, spot checks and video are one tool but compliance is a concern since most places don't have the staff to really monitor much.


No kidding....just check out some of the videos in the 2011/2012 forum groups of the All Star Camp.

PS - good on them for pulling it off!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 5, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> No kidding....just check out some of the videos in the 2011/2012 forum groups of the All Star Camp.
> 
> PS - good on them for pulling it off!


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 5, 2020)

mid10 said:


> L.A. County guidance & documents:
> 
> 
> http://ph.lacounty.gov/media/Coronavirus/docs/protocols/Reopening_YouthSportsLeagues.pdf


Wow LA really painting everyone into corners

Physical distancing of six (6) feet between each player and between players and coaches is required at all times. Youth sports activities are limited to activities that enable all players and coaches to maintain a physical distance of at least six feet between each other at all times, and an *eight feet distance during times of heavy physical *exertion. These activities include but are not limited to training, conditioning, and skills-building activities. Contact sports cannot practice in the same manner as they used to practice prior to COVID-19.

All players, coaches, family members and visitors are required to wear an appropriate face covering that covers the nose and the mouth at all times, except while swimming,
showering, eating/drinking, or engaging in solo physical exertion (such as jogging by one’self). This applies to all adults and to children 2 years of age and older. Masks with one-way valves may not be used.

All youth sporting events, including tournaments, events or competitions are not permitted at this time. Practice games among players of the same team (intra-squad games, scrimmages, and/or matches) are allowed for non-contact sports only. Non-contact sports include those sports that allow all players in the game, scrimmage or match to maintain an
8-foot distance between one another during competition (for example, singles tennis
matches, golf matches, some track and field events).

Screening is conducted before players and coaches may participate in youth sports activities. 

Checks must include a check-in concerning fever, cough, shortness of breath, difficulty 
breathing and fever or chills, and whether the person has had contact with a person known or suspected to be infected with the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) within the last 14 days. 

These checks can be done in person or through alternative methods such as on-line check in 
systems or through signage posted at the entrance to the facility stating that visitors with these symptoms should not enter the premises.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No one from Socal has played a game since last Feb ((allegedly)) and our socal goats need at least four weeks of full time ganas training before the big games .  I see a light at the end of the tunnel everyone.  Hope is hope and sometimes all you have is hope


Has anyone played league games this year besides DA? I think ECNL games in So Cal hasn't happened since last year 2019?  Is that accurate?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Has anyone played league games this year besides DA? I think ECNL games in So Cal hasn't happened since last year 2019?  Is that accurate?


No there were some ECNL games in the Spring before they shut it all down.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 5, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Has anyone played league games this year besides DA? I think ECNL games in So Cal hasn't happened since last year 2019?  Is that accurate?


Yes, true.  My dd played big time HS Soccer and that was her last game played Chiefs.  Were not down with the underground game and the risk associated with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I found a cool red whistle for you Dom.  After the first foul is called, when you say ban, please clarify.  I really need to know and I have to follow the rules.  Thanks-
> 
> View attachment 8488


Just follow my lead and you will be fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> When were allowed to play for reals, we will be doing that at practice.  Our GK is big time and she also wants to save her fingers for real practices and games. My dd has been known to break GK fingers sometimes......lol!!!!  Just kidding, she shanks hers always over the goal post and really sucks as a player.  I just come on here to talk smack with all the snowflakes in soccer......lol!!!


You should see my daughter smash it, maybe you will this year.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should see my daughter smash it, maybe you will this year.


04 ECNL?  I'm hoping for some good soccer soon. I'm getting conflicting reports.  My dd did placement shooting today.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (Aug 5, 2020)

https://www.redding.com/story/sports/2020/08/05/california-health-bans-high-school-athletic-competitions-indefinitely-due-covid-19/3302605001/?fbclid=IwAR1mLFucxlv3IA_vi9IZ59RsdQogi2mWs95SvXquGXq6MwYrCmlJiXwS6DY 

Game Over.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 5, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> https://www.redding.com/story/sports/2020/08/05/california-health-bans-high-school-athletic-competitions-indefinitely-due-covid-19/3302605001/?fbclid=IwAR1mLFucxlv3IA_vi9IZ59RsdQogi2mWs95SvXquGXq6MwYrCmlJiXwS6DY
> 
> Game Over.
> [/QUOTE}


----------



## GT45 (Aug 5, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> https://www.redding.com/story/sports/2020/08/05/california-health-bans-high-school-athletic-competitions-indefinitely-due-covid-19/3302605001/?fbclid=IwAR1mLFucxlv3IA_vi9IZ59RsdQogi2mWs95SvXquGXq6MwYrCmlJiXwS6DY
> 
> Game Over.


Nah. You are taking one person's opinion and turning it into a fact. Relax.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 04 ECNL?  I'm hoping for some good soccer soon. I'm getting conflicting reports.  My dd did placement shooting today.


No, but I believe they might be training together,


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, but I believe they might be training together,


05 or 03?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> https://www.redding.com/story/sports/2020/08/05/california-health-bans-high-school-athletic-competitions-indefinitely-due-covid-19/3302605001/?fbclid=IwAR1mLFucxlv3IA_vi9IZ59RsdQogi2mWs95SvXquGXq6MwYrCmlJiXwS6DY
> 
> Game Over.


Oh oh


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 6, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Nah. You are taking one person's opinion and turning it into a fact. Relax.


Nah games, scrimmages, tournaments are not permitted the guidance is clear,  distant training 6' for contact risk sports like soccer at all times, 8' if you're in LA + masks.

Nothing has changed much perhaps when or if the levels change things will be different but to promise parents that sanctioned scrimmages, games, tournaments will all of sudden be played is a pipe dream at this point.

CIF did the right thing and moved soccer to Spring.  Train all you want until then and make the most of of but let's not pretend it's anything more than distance training and drills until the guidance is changed.

Parents at some point  will not be willing to continually pay the regular club fees for distance training only, will need some reductions.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> *CIF did the right thing and moved soccer to Spring.*  Train all you want until then and make the most of of but let's not pretend it's anything more than distance training and drills until the guidance is changed.
> 
> *Parents at some point  will not be willing to continually pay the regular club fees for distance training only, will need some reductions.*


Excellent takes.  Because of all the stuff going on in SoCal, *EJ, 100% believes we should shut down tournaments for sure and all leagues openings. Let the girls finish this amazing summer of freedom.  September we will look at the data and trust and follow the experts directions.  Maybe a few scrimmages before Thanksgiving.  Much will be better understood by Turkey Day, right?  My opinion today is to start the new life, school, sports and youth sports in Jan or Feb 2021 and just let everyone take a break from of this we will have endured. It's only 5 months.  However you spin all this, everyone is getting dizzy.  We will know so much more by the end of the year.  Start ECNL Season at the beginning of 2021 in Socal.  The August 1st date was for the school age any who and we dont play by those rules anymore.  This is easy to do.

*The opinions of EJ are EJ's only and not the opinions of his goat.  Throwback Thursday is upon us all


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Nah. You are taking one person's opinion and turning it into a fact. Relax.


Everything I've seen so far is totally open ended.  They can't turn fall sports on a dime but they can flip the switch to more normalcy anytime they want.  This isn't necessarily a death sentence.


----------



## ElChupacabra (Aug 6, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> https://www.redding.com/story/sports/2020/08/05/california-health-bans-high-school-athletic-competitions-indefinitely-due-covid-19/3302605001/?fbclid=IwAR1mLFucxlv3IA_vi9IZ59RsdQogi2mWs95SvXquGXq6MwYrCmlJiXwS6DY
> 
> Game Over.


CIF already delayed high school sports until December.  If anything, the new announcement is progress:









						High school sports teams receive safety guidelines to resume workouts
					

High school sports can't resume playing games yet in L.A. County, but new safety guidelines could bring athletes back to campuses for workouts.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 6, 2020)

ElChupacabra said:


> CIF already delayed high school sports until December.  If anything, the new announcement is progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said this before.....I don't believe we will have any competitive games this year, but we will have normal training starting soon.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

ElChupacabra said:


> CIF already delayed high school sports until December.  If anything, the new announcement is progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see six-foot distancing at a high school wrestling practice.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 6, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Wasn’t SD the first place to open up and remain mostly open and defy Greusome’s decree?


yes


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I've said this before.....I don't believe we will have any competitive games this year, but we will have normal training starting soon.


Yes you have.  You have been very consistent.  When we meet up, I'll pay up.....


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 6, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I've said this before.....I don't believe we will have any competitive games this year, but we will have normal training starting soon.


Do you think the main leagues (CSL, SSCDSL) will just delay, delay, delay until they can start? January, February? It wont impact HS as CIF has said it will be ok to play club and HS sports at the same time.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> I want to see six-foot distancing at a high school wrestling practice.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Excellent takes.  Because of all the stuff going on in SoCal, *EJ, 100% believes we should shut down tournaments for sure and all leagues openings. Let the girls finish this amazing summer of freedom.  September we will look at the data and trust and follow the experts directions.  Maybe a few scrimmages before Thanksgiving.  Much will be better understood by Turkey Day, right?  My opinion today is to start the new life, school, sports and youth sports in Jan or Feb 2021 and just let everyone take a break from of this we will have endured. It's only 5 months.  However you spin all this, everyone is getting dizzy.  We will know so much more by the end of the year.  Start ECNL Season at the beginning of 2021 in Socal.  The August 1st date was for the school age any who and we dont play by those rules anymore.  This is easy to do.
> 
> *The opinions of EJ are EJ's only and not the opinions of his goat.  Throwback Thursday is upon us all


Throwback Thursday is upon us all  ......................I found this old photo of my Dad playing soccer with his village friends, He's the one in the center.......They won the Village Cup that year and mysteriously the Trophy was stolen and their statue was beheaded and sent to the chancellor...................Throwback Thursday, anybody else want to post old soccer photos this Thursday while we wait for the restrictions to ease up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 05 or 03?


03


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 6, 2020)

Can someone post a link to one article that shows a childs covid-19 death from participating in youth sports?


----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Do you think the main leagues (CSL, SSCDSL) will just delay, delay, delay until they can start? January, February? It wont impact HS as CIF has said it will be ok to play club and HS sports at the same time.


At some point they need to understand that their seasons will no longer be viable. Are they going to run a season at the same time as State Cup? Families do not have the ability to just schedule 8-12 weeks of weekends at any time during the year. I would rather see one of them show a little bit of courage and just tell families to concentrate this year on A) making it through the year with their sanity intact, and B) keep getting touches inside the house or in the back yard, do skills training with their teams, and for the 2021-2022 season we'll have a bunch of teams who have really great first touches.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Can someone post a link to one article that shows a childs covid-19 death from participating in youth sports?


Painting yourself into a corner?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> Throwback Thursday is upon us all  ......................I found this old photo of my Dad playing soccer with his village friends, He's the one in the center.......They won the Village Cup that year and mysteriously the Trophy was stolen and their statue was beheaded and sent to the chancellor...................Throwback Thursday, anybody else want to post old soccer photos this Thursday while we wait for the restrictions to ease up?View attachment 8508


My wife dug this up yesterday (i's not a championship, just an OT goal and win) --


----------



## dad4 (Aug 6, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Can someone post a link to one article that shows a childs covid-19 death from participating in youth sports?


I’ve been looking.  Child transmission at indoor basketball games.  Outdoor adult transmission at a golf tournament.  

I cannot find evidence of outdoor child transmission.  

Georgia tech has a calculator for finding the odds of at least one person at a gathering currently having covid.  









						COVID-19 Event Risk Assessment Planning Tool
					





					covid19risk.biosci.gatech.edu
				




It shows a 5v5 game as 29% risk for LA.  58% for 11v11.  (10 people versus 25 people)

I’m letting that drop a bit more before joining the folks doing independent scrimmages.  Even then, the plan is to keep it small and the have the same people every time.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 6, 2020)

notintheface said:


> At some point they need to understand that their seasons will no longer be viable. Are they going to run a season at the same time as State Cup? Families do not have the ability to just schedule 8-12 weeks of weekends at any time during the year. I would rather see one of them show a little bit of courage and just tell families to concentrate this year on A) making it through the year with their sanity intact, and B) keep getting touches inside the house or in the back yard, do skills training with their teams, and for the 2021-2022 season we'll have a bunch of teams who have really great first touches.


Well said!  As a manager for my DD's team, it's been tough keeping parents motivated and being positive that we will have a club season.  If the season  date moves out more than 60 days from the currently planned Oct 1st date, this will be the time to make a decision to call it a wrap.   There's no point to continue to delay and delay into Jan/Feb 2021.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 6, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> Throwback Thursday is upon us all  ......................I found this old photo of my Dad playing soccer with his village friends, He's the one in the center.......They won the Village Cup that year and mysteriously the Trophy was stolen and their statue was beheaded and sent to the chancellor...................Throwback Thursday, anybody else want to post old soccer photos this Thursday while we wait for the restrictions to ease up?View attachment 8508


This is from 1987. My high school team traveled to the UK to play academy teams over three weeks from London to Edinburgh. From that team 6 played college and two became professionals.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> My wife dug this up yesterday (i's not a championship, just an OT goal and win) --


Brilliant! I love the post game emotion.......I also like the goalie point of view of how his Defense did against UCLA.  Cool Throwback!!


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> Brilliant! I love the post game emotion.......I also like the goalie point of view of how his Defense did against UCLA.  Cool Throwback!!


I was at the game, and I didn't see the shot go in since it was low along the ground from the far side - I was screened.  All of a sudden all his teammates were jumping around and running onto the field.  I saw a video replay of the game soon after from a worse viewpoint than mine - ball goes behind a forest of legs, something, something, ball is in the net, celebration.  There is a motor-drive camera slide-show of photos of the move that beat the defender taken by a photo team who worked all UC Davis home games, all sports --









						UCD Men's Soccer 11 | Henry UCLA0596
					

AggiePhoto



					www.aggiephoto.com


----------



## Traore (Aug 6, 2020)

notintheface said:


> At some point they need to understand that their seasons will no longer be viable. Are they going to run a season at the same time as State Cup? Families do not have the ability to just schedule 8-12 weeks of weekends at any time during the year. I would rather see one of them show a little bit of courage and just tell families to concentrate this year on A) making it through the year with their sanity intact, and B) keep getting touches inside the house or in the back yard, do skills training with their teams, and for the 2021-2022 season we'll have a bunch of teams who have really great first touches.


That sounds awful.  An entire year working on touches?  My kids got tired of the juggling and wall about one month into the shelter order.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Painting yourself into a corner?


Sure, why not? It's a valid request. I've been searching for a few days.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 6, 2020)

Traore said:


> That sounds awful.  An entire year working on touches?  My kids got tired of the juggling and wall about one month into the shelter order.



I wonder what that will do to California players v. other states which are doing more (even if not full tournaments and games).


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 6, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Dominic, I assume that since the post above wasn't flagged as political, I could give my perspective. In no way do I wish to get into the politics of why this is occurring - just the science behind the risk and each populations' risk tolerance.
> 
> On a high level this appears to be more of a tolerance of risk difference between the states such as CA and states such as FL, TX and AZ.
> 
> From an "immunity" perspective, AZ is now likely in better shape than CA as a higher percentage of their population has some level of immunity due to already having the virus. They are trending down now and I wouldn't be surprised if they have infection levels similar to NY in the next month or two due to this immunity - just a guess, though. Also, there is little evidence that playing soccer is a high risk activity - despite the charts I have seen that put it up at a significant risk level. Texas is in a similar situation to AZ and haven't had any large outbreaks associated with training/games. Time will tell, but there is little scientific evidence to indicate soccer is a high a risk. However, I am aslo sure the risk is not 0.


The concern is the kids are asymptomatic.  Nobody knows for sure why the numbers surged.  Could kids being asymptomatic contributed, absolutely.  Were there other reasons too, probably. Latest studies shows antibodies drop off significantly after 30 days and by 90 days almost all gone.  They don't know yet how much the T-cells will protect future infections.  Still so much unknown.  We will get through this.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)

Traore said:


> That sounds awful.  An entire year working on touches?  My kids got tired of the juggling and wall about one month into the shelter order.


Teams can do passing drills. Teams can do shooting placement drills. Teams can do modified rondo work. Teams can do shape work-- albeit without pressure on the ball. Teams can work on playing out of the back-- again albeit without a lot of pressure. There is a lot that teams can do. Yes defenders are going to have a hard time during this period. Yes the kids who get joy out of dribbling past opponents are going to have a hard time during this period.

If your kids are bored that they don't want to continue to put in work, then let them have a year off, it's fine. It isn't going to hurt them long term no matter how many coaches say "oh but the really dedicated kids are doing extra work right now". That's garbage. Give your kids time off. Maybe this is the year that they decide they don't really like the game, and that's fine too.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 6, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Nah games, scrimmages, tournaments are not permitted the guidance is clear,  distant training 6' for contact risk sports like soccer at all times, 8' if you're in LA + masks.
> 
> Nothing has changed much perhaps when or if the levels change things will be different but to promise parents that sanctioned scrimmages, games, tournaments will all of sudden be played is a pipe dream at this point.
> 
> ...


Hey, with all the PPP the clubs have been given, they should be able to give discounts.


----------



## dawson (Aug 6, 2020)

July 25 - 7 day moving average - 10,261
Aug 5 - 7 day moving average - 6698

source - Worldometer website

Seems to be a trend . If it continues it could impact the timing of future youth sports guideline updates .

I am not qualified to speculate if the trend will continue - I will let others do that if they want .


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

notintheface said:


> If your kids are bored that they don't want to continue to put in work, then let them have a year off, it's fine. It isn't going to hurt them long term no matter how many coaches say* "oh but the really dedicated kids are doing extra work right now". That's garbage. Give your kids time off. Maybe this is the year that they decide they don't really like the game, and that's fine too.*


Garbage?  The top YNT players and those knocking on the top goats doors need to keep playing or they will really fall behind.  I do agree many kids like yours and Copas need to sit out a year and try some other activities under the sun  Have fun and try surfing, it's a blast


----------



## dad4 (Aug 6, 2020)

dawson said:


> View attachment 8523View attachment 8524
> 
> July 25 - 7 day moving average - 10,261
> Aug 5 - 7 day moving average - 6698
> ...


CA covid tracking system has been dropping reports since mid July.  You can see it in the grey lines of your graph.  It is the cliff at July 25.  All case count data since then are suspect.  They are scrambling to fix it.

Deaths and hospitalizations are still accurate.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 6, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Do you think the main leagues (CSL, SSCDSL) will just delay, delay, delay until they can start? January, February? It wont impact HS as CIF has said it will be ok to play club and HS sports at the same time.


Leagues, Surf Cup, etc, will delay as much as they can delay with hopes of happening since it's a source of revenue for them.
Nothing wrong with remaining hopeful. But any reasonable individual can see it will not happen.
Besides leagues having issue working on schedules without fields permits, nobody thinks about referees yet. How will it work with them? 
Too may holes to make it happen in a short amount of time.

HS and club happening at the same time will be another clustefuck for Olders. 
Youngers will be fine playing in Spring. 
State Cup? What State Cup?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

*Throw Back Thursday*​I played all sports really good, but I was best of the best at baseball.  My adopted mom also wanted me to be well rounded so she made sure I knew how to eat with a folk and dance with girls.  1978 getting ready for Cotillion, oh joy!!!  I was forced to wear this suit for 10 weeks and I did to make my mom happy.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 6, 2020)

dad4 said:


> CA covid tracking system has been dropping reports since mid July.  You can see it in the grey lines of your graph.  It is the cliff at July 25.  All case count data since then are suspect.  They are scrambling to fix it.
> 
> Deaths and hospitalizations are still accurate.


Hospitalizations though are falling in La, OC, and Ventura too.  Problem is they are rising in the Central Valley and San Francisco.  Further, the youth guidance isn't structured to key to how badly a county is doing.  Otherwise, counties in the far north of the state should be allowed to play.  The fact that they haven't put in a sliding scale means we would have to wait for the entire state to get better.   That's going to be a long wait as the middle of the state is just beginning the acceleration of its curve...even if our numbers go down we'll be waiting for the rest of the state to settle down.  No guys.....CA is so big that somewhere in the state is going to be bad in the foreseeable future....this is a long term shut down.


----------



## MR.D (Aug 6, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> Throwback Thursday is upon us all  ......................I found this old photo of my Dad playing soccer with his village friends, He's the one in the center.......They won the Village Cup that year and mysteriously the Trophy was stolen and their statue was beheaded and sent to the chancellor...................Throwback Thursday, anybody else want to post old soccer photos this Thursday while we wait for the restrictions to ease up?View attachment 8508


If playing shorts were that long in 1951, whose idea was it to shorten them?


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 6, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Nah games, scrimmages, tournaments are not permitted the guidance is clear,  distant training 6' for contact risk sports like soccer at all times, 8' if you're in LA + masks.
> 
> Nothing has changed much perhaps when or if the levels change things will be different but to promise parents that sanctioned scrimmages, games, tournaments will all of sudden be played is a pipe dream at this point.
> 
> ...


Very well summarized.

Let’s be real, based on the time it has taken to get to this point (back and forth really, we’ve not exactly had any true ‘progress’ with youth sport) coupled with the absolute fear within many communities, added to the unfortunate politics of this issue...we are not getting anywhere near sanctioned games/scrimmages in the near future and nobody in authority is going to make a sudden about-turn, certainly not here in CA anyway. We all want a return to games (Jesus, I want it as much as anyone) but it’s just not happening. Being pessimistic and realistic are different things.

Do the best you can (as a coach/parent) to help the kids under your guidance. That’s all we can do for now.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Leagues, Surf Cup, etc, will delay as much as they can delay with hopes of happening since it's a source of revenue for them.
> Nothing wrong with remaining hopeful. But any reasonable individual can see it will not happen.
> Besides leagues having issue working on schedules without fields permits, nobody thinks about referees yet. How will it work with them?
> Too may holes to make it happen in a short amount of time.
> ...


Right?!  Logistics alone from all involved: the State (Youth sports were last on the list to address at all and it took a month for them to issue guidance that essentially changed nothing from what was already implemented), OC Health, District permits, CIF, and Club will prevent it.  

As far as Surf Cup goes....do you really think California officials are going to be good with teams coming from hotbed states like Arizona and Texas?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 6, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Very well summarized.
> 
> Let’s be real, based on the time it has taken to get to this point (back and forth really, we’ve not exactly had any true ‘progress’ with youth sport) coupled with the absolute fear within many communities, added to the unfortunate politics of this issue...we are not getting anywhere near sanctioned games/scrimmages in the near future and nobody in authority is going to make a sudden about-turn, certainly not here in CA anyway. We all want a return to games (Jesus, I want it as much as anyone) but it’s just not happening. Being pessimistic and realistic are different things.
> 
> Do the best you can (as a coach/parent) to help the kids under your guidance. That’s all we can do for now.


More baby steps:
Today Orange County finally fell below State's threshold (100 case rate and 8% positivity rate) needed to allow in-person schools.  OC will need to stay under this threshold for 14 days to re-open school.  While there is no such clear guideline for youth sports, if in-person school is allowed, it's much easier to make a case for contact practice/scrimmage.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> *Throw Back Thursday*​I played all sports really good, but I was best of the best at baseball.  My adopted mom also wanted me to be well rounded so she made sure I knew how to eat with a folk and dance with girls.  1978 getting ready for Cotillion, oh joy!!!  I was forced to wear this suit for 10 weeks and I did to make my mom happy.
> View attachment 8527


Well, Spicoli, too bad your haircut wasn't as well rounded.  Nice suit, though.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> More baby steps:
> Today Orange County finally fell below State's threshold (100 case rate and 8% positivity rate) needed to allow in-person schools.  OC will need to stay under this threshold for 14 days to re-open school.  While there is no such clear guideline for youth sports, if in-person school is allowed, it's much easier to make a case for contact practice/scrimmage.


The case rate per 100,000 needs to be less than *25* and less than 8% positivity rate. OC Health calculates that at 97.5 per 100k and 8% positivity rate as of today.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Right?!  Logistics alone from all involved: the State (Youth sports were last on the list to address at all and it took a month for them to issue guidance that essentially changed nothing from what was already implemented), OC Health, District permits, CIF, and Club will prevent it.
> 
> As far as Surf Cup goes....do you really think California officials are going to be good with teams coming from hotbed states like Arizona and Texas?


Agree but if the trends continue Arizona's numbers at least will look better than ours as the outbreak moves northward to higher latitutes.  Texas also has most of its population towards the south.  Nevada's probably going to be more of a concern in the coming weeks.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 6, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Agree but if the trends continue Arizona's numbers at least will look better than ours as the outbreak moves northward to higher latitutes.  Texas also has most of its population towards the south.  Nevada's probably going to be more of a concern in the coming weeks.


AZ isn't a hotbed.

Interesting site. Scroll down. You can see the states where covid is spreading faster vs others. 









						Rt COVID-19
					

Up-to-date values for Rt — the number to watch to measure COVID spread.



					rt.live


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> AZ isn't a hotbed.
> 
> Interesting site. Scroll down. You can see the states where covid is spreading faster vs others.
> 
> ...


I don't know how many of these States would be accepted to a tournament right now.  The red states are considered hot beds.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> AZ isn't a hotbed.
> 
> Interesting site. Scroll down. You can see the states where covid is spreading faster vs others.
> 
> ...


Wow look at Nevada.   Had no idea til you pulled out the chart.  If that course continues unaltered, looks like just do tournaments in Nevada isn't going to be a viable option either,


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, Spicoli, too bad your haircut wasn't as well rounded.  Nice suit, though.


@The Outlaw  hahaha I was waiting for a response from you, when I saw this I thought well I'll  be damned it's baby spicoli!!
@Ellejustus I like your hair cut


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> AZ isn't a hotbed.
> 
> Interesting site. Scroll down. You can see the states where covid is spreading faster vs others.
> 
> ...


I posted in the following forum since the info wasn't related to this soccer chat.






						CA County by County Covid-19 Key Metrics: Rate of CV-19 Spread over Time and Hospitalizations as % of Total Care Capacity
					

Don't you mean President West?  I don’t get it.



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> @The Outlaw  hahaha I was waiting for a response from you, when I saw this I thought well I'll  be damned it's baby spicoli!!
> @Ellejustus I like your hair cut


I'm the real deal brah.....My soccer pics are in storage and I will go fetch them.  Great classics with writes ups from the Daily Pilot.  I was baby Spicoli for sures. I put cannabis seeds in my 6th grade teachers planter.  I got suspended for it too, for two days.  Made the class laugh and that's all that matter to me back then.  A true class clown I was. I have one of me with grandpa and my soccer mates down in TJ.  One of the best games I ever played in my life.  The field was packed with all the local towns people and the food and peeps were amazing.  I was the talk of town and everyone thought I was pro, I kid you not.  We won 2-0.  I saved many shots that day.  Mainly because grandpa had a rough day and my other right back sprained his ankle and he was only about 75%.  The field had pebbles but super fun little local stadium.  Truly one of the great times of soccer in my life.  I'm a big show off type person and when i saw all the fans in the stands and people staring at me because, it was on and i was out to prove myself to be a baller and I did.


----------



## BIGD (Aug 6, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> OC will need to stay under this threshold for 14 days to re-open school.


According to San Diego news, California counties must be off the watchlist for 28 days before they can open schools for in person learning.

"The letter said “the new metrics announced to San Diego County Superintendents [on Tuesday] require our county to be off the monitoring list for two 14-day cycles (a total of 28 consecutive days). Additionally, if at any point during the aforementioned 28-day period, the county exceeds established thresholds for three days, it will be placed back on the state monitoring watchlist. Then, the county would need to remain off the monitoring list for another 28 days to resume in-person instruction.”


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I don't know how many of these States would be accepted to a tournament right now.  The red states are considered hot beds.
> 
> View attachment 8531


Utah


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 6, 2020)

BIGD said:


> According to San Diego news, California counties must be off the watchlist for 28 days before they can open schools for in person learning.
> 
> "The letter said “the new metrics announced to San Diego County Superintendents [on Tuesday] require our county to be off the monitoring list for two 14-day cycles (a total of 28 consecutive days). Additionally, if at any point during the aforementioned 28-day period, the county exceeds established thresholds for three days, it will be placed back on the state monitoring watchlist. Then, the county would need to remain off the monitoring list for another 28 days to resume in-person instruction.”


That might be a county specific decision.  It's 14 days in LA/OC.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 6, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Utah


The driver is a killer...it's the outer edge of driveability and brutal for just a weekend...would everyone on a Socal team want to fly right now?

And it starts to get cold here in October.  Kids here play the end of the season in the snow.

p.s. just had the thought there's likely not going to be Halloween...that's so sad.


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 6, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The driver is a killer...it's the outer edge of driveability and brutal for just a weekend...would everyone on a Socal team want to fly right now?
> 
> And it starts to get cold here in October.  Kids here play the end of the season in the snow.
> 
> p.s. just had the thought there's likely not going to be Halloween...that's so sad.


I was wondering about the Halloween thing. Can they enforce no Halloween? I'm in a pretty "open minded" area and I could see several neighborhoods still participating. That would be so sad if it couldn't go on!


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I was wondering about the Halloween thing. Can they enforce no Halloween? I'm in a pretty "open minded" area and I could see several neighborhoods still participating. That would be so sad if it couldn't go on!


Speaking of Halloween, this picture was posted on FB today by a friend at Costco --



			https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/117226104_10218577761897383_7670713822016838544_n.jpg?_nc_cat=104&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_ohc=tqoaERZA20AAX80NEzW&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=ed172db072dd219bad66f227fd84925b&oe=5F540119


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 6, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I was wondering about the Halloween thing. Can they enforce no Halloween? I'm in a pretty "open minded" area and I could see several neighborhoods still participating. That would be so sad if it couldn't go on!


Should be fine, Everyone will have a mask.


----------



## BIGD (Aug 6, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> That might be a county specific decision.  It's 14 days in LA/OC.


The news said the guidance for the 28 days came from the Governor's office.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 6, 2020)

BIGD said:


> The news said the guidance for the 28 days came from the Governor's office.


They’re making up the rules as they go along.


----------



## Emma (Aug 6, 2020)

Maybe this year we don't spend money on the parties, but spend on scary decorations.  Leave treats close to the sidewalk while we sit near our doors.  Every family can social distance from others as we go trick or treating.  Besides the parties, Halloween can be enjoyed with social distancing.   I hope we don't even have to worry about social distancing by then but if we do, it seems like a very doable holiday.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Emma said:


> Maybe this year we don't spend money on the parties, but spend on scary decorations.  Leave treats close to the sidewalk while we sit near our doors.  Every family can social distance from others as we go trick or treating.  Besides the parties, Halloween can be enjoyed with social distancing.   I hope we don't even have to worry about social distancing by then but if we do, it seems like a very doable holiday.


Some clever sugar-pusher store should work out a way for tricksters to demonstrate their costumes online and receive credits that can be redeemed for a sugar delivery within days.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 6, 2020)

According to our region, AYSO in California has elected to nuke the entire fall season rather than call the kids in for training for a season which may not happen.  They aren't going to do the distance training thing.  Extras and Adult League too.  Haven't confirmed if this is true....just what I'm hearing from our region for which I still sometimes referee.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 7, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> According to our region, AYSO in California has elected to nuke the entire fall season rather than call the kids in for training for a season which may not happen.  They aren't going to do the distance training thing.  Extras and Adult League too.  Haven't confirmed if this is true....just what I'm hearing from our region for which I still sometimes referee.


That is terrible.  How many kids that would have played won't be coming back?  This is going to hurt the sport especially the girls.  In a country where we struggle to keep kids in sport through their teen years this will be devastating.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 7, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> That is terrible.  How many kids that would have played won't be coming back?  This is going to hurt the sport especially the girls.  In a country where we struggle to keep kids in sport through their teen years this will be devastating.


Kids will be kids. Those who wants to play will find the way to play. For the rest it will just take less time for inevitable, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> *Kids will be kids.* Those who wants to play will find the way to play. For the rest it will just take less time for inevitable, which is not a bad thing.


So true.  Teens who are almost adults will be teens for sure.  Soccer is the least of our worries right now and we all know why.  It would be good to try and lasso up the top 40 goats by age group in Socal and round them up for soccer only.  The rest can take the year off.  No one wants to do 6 feet this and 6 feet that for the next 6 months.  Bye bye.....lol!!!  Seriously, it;s good bye soccer, it was nice knowing you.  Let's call it a wrap.  If you have a 10 year old player, soccer should improve for them.  What a complete disaster socall has been over the years with soccer.  The Mecca?  Ya, right.  This was the head of the Beast and Mr Bleach is cleaning things up from all the viruses that we were all plagued with over the years.  Selfish Virus.  Lying and Misleading Virus.  Pay to play virus and so many more I already shared those others.  Happy Friday everyone.  Stay safe and stay positive


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm the real deal brah.....My soccer pics are in storage and I will go fetch them.  Great classics with writes ups from the Daily Pilot.  I was baby Spicoli for sures. I put cannabis seeds in my 6th grade teachers planter.  I got suspended for it too, for two days.  Made the class laugh and that's all that matter to me back then.  A true class clown I was. I have one of me with grandpa and my soccer mates down in TJ.  One of the best games I ever played in my life.  The field was packed with all the local towns people and the food and peeps were amazing.  I was the talk of town and everyone thought I was pro, I kid you not.  We won 2-0.  I saved many shots that day.  Mainly because grandpa had a rough day and my other right back sprained his ankle and he was only about 75%.  The field had pebbles but super fun little local stadium.  Truly one of the great times of soccer in my life.  I'm a big show off type person and when i saw all the fans in the stands and people staring at me because, it was on and i was out to prove myself to be a baller and I did.


That's a great story!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 7, 2020)

*Financial Friday *​
I say just let her rip today and get real today parents.  Enough is enough of this BS!!!  So the last four years, I spent thousands upon thousands ((too afraid to look back last four years and add it all up.  I did get a free handout for half of a season so I'm grateful for that savings)) and hundreds upon hundreds of hours of my free time volunteering, plus gallons upon gallons of gas driving all over the place, all so my dd could play high level soccer. We were not into soccer for the, "pay the club so one can pay to play and try for the college deal.  I know 99% of you were paying to get access to college and I 100% feel your pain and I'm sorry that the last four years of investing in youth soccer to get a college deal looks horrible today.  All the parents are out $20,000- $45,000 as of right now, depending how one like to travel?  Bail out us?  2018-2019 I got half of what I paid for.  Meaning, some lying Docs mislead me and my dd and we got suckered into some dudes ego and I would like half my money back at least.  Actually, because of the obvious lies from multiple Docs that year, I want all my dough back. This last season, I'm out thousands again and now this season, we need to pay for 6ft vs 6ft social distancing for fall soccer for this year at best.  No thank you.  Call me when real soccer will be played with real players.  I'm out!!!!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 7, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> According to our region, AYSO in California has elected to nuke the entire fall season rather than call the kids in for training for a season which may not happen.  They aren't going to do the distance training thing.  Extras and Adult League too.  Haven't confirmed if this is true....just what I'm hearing from our region for which I still sometimes referee.


I'm still friends with my local ASYO regional director (I used to be on the board). He said no decision has been made yet but they are not optimistic about a "normal" fall season.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 7, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> I'm still friends with my local ASYO regional director (I used to be on the board). He said no decision has been made yet but they are not optimistic about a "normal" fall season.


I can understand pay-to-play coaches wanting to get Fall season on the way, but good luck getting volunteer coaches out there this year


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I can understand pay-to-play coaches wanting to get Fall season on the way, but good luck getting volunteer coaches out there this year


I would 100% coach my little goat and the other future goats in AYSO in the fall.  Bro, you should go hang out at the beach on any socal coast and you tell me what is more riskier, beach play all day or 6 year olds playing soccer this fall for 30 minutes?


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I would 100% coach my little goat and the other future goats in AYSO in the fall.  Bro, you should go hang out at the beach on any socal coast and you tell me what is more riskier, beach play all day or 6 year olds playing soccer this fall for 30 minutes?


I'm not talking about what's riskier or what's not, all I'm saying if club will start practicing one way or the other, AYSO will not happen this Fall


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I can understand pay-to-play coaches wanting to get Fall season on the way, but good luck getting volunteer coaches out there this year


And volunteer referees...


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I can understand pay-to-play coaches wanting to get Fall season on the way, but good luck getting volunteer coaches out there this year


Didn't even think about that.....that is so true!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I can understand pay-to-play coaches wanting to get Fall season on the way, but good luck getting volunteer coaches out there this year


Why do you say that?


----------



## Traore (Aug 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> *Financial Friday *​
> I say just let her rip today and get real today parents.  Enough is enough of this BS!!!  So the last four years, I spent thousands upon thousands ((too afraid to look back last four years and add it all up.  I did get a free handout for half of a season so I'm grateful for that savings)) and hundreds upon hundreds of hours of my free time volunteering, plus gallons upon gallons of gas driving all over the place, all so my dd could play high level soccer. We were not into soccer for the, "pay the club so one can pay to play and try for the college deal.  I know 99% of you were paying to get access to college and I 100% feel your pain and I'm sorry that the last four years of investing in youth soccer to get a college deal looks horrible today.  All the parents are out $20,000- $45,000 as of right now, depending how one like to travel?  Bail out us?  2018-2019 I got half of what I paid for.  Meaning, some lying Docs mislead me and my dd and we got suckered into some dudes ego and I would like half my money back at least.  Actually, because of the obvious lies from multiple Docs that year, I want all my dough back. This last season, I'm out thousands again and now this season, we need to pay for 6ft vs 6ft social distancing for fall soccer for this year at best.  No thank you.  Call me when real soccer will be played with real players.  I'm out!!!!


You are right.  Paying hundred per month for social distancing 6ft x 6ft seems ridiculous.   The kids are not getting better.  Just a way for the club and the coaches to continue making a living.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Why do you say that?


Many clubs charged something to parents during lock down. If season is not happening, they will try to justify it by running training/camps or whatever just to get kids out there. AYSO don't have to do this. 99% of AYSO coaches wouldn't know how to run distance training anyway. I just seen one the other day trying it and it was a disaster. Do you really think if colleges canceling their season, youth soccer games will resume in Fall?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 7, 2020)

Texas Tech fires Stollings one day after report
					

Texas Tech fired women's basketball coach Marlene Stollings on Thursday, a day after a scathing report alleging a culture of abuse in her program.




					www.espn.com
				




Another reason Youth Sports needed to be bleached and some coaches need help or some need to get out of the sport altogether.  I'm willing to give everyone a second chance or third chances all the way to nine second chances.  If a cat can have nine lives, we should have at least nine second chances in life.  That is plenty over a lifetime.  I'm on my 7th second chance btw  The old way was insane!!!  I know so many stories of girls and their parents being used all because of Title 9.  Mean and manipulative coaches who abuse with mental abuse.  This was at all levels of sport.  Clean up time this fall so we can get ready for the new way to play sports.  For the record, not all coaches need a second chance, if you know what I mean.  I know for a fact we have good coaches in all ages.  We just need to get the bad ones out and the good coaches who messed up a second chance if they want to change.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 7, 2020)

Traore said:


> You are right.  Paying hundred per month for social distancing 6ft x 6ft seems ridiculous.   The kids are not getting better.  Just a way for the club and the coaches to continue making a living.


Distant 6' training is maybe 1/3rd of what players need,  the older the scale goes the less value.

Club fees should be reduced a bunch until the other 2/3rds can be done in training, scrimmages are possible games can be played.  Paying for a full pie but only get a slice is not going to work eventually.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Many clubs charged something to parents during lock down. If season is not happening, they will try to justify it by running training/camps or whatever just to get kids out there. AYSO don't have to do this. 99% of AYSO coaches wouldn't know how to run distance training anyway. I just seen one the other day trying it and it was a disaster. Do you really think if colleges canceling their season, youth soccer games will resume in Fall?


In California, no....almost every other state with a higher case/million and deaths/million YES as we already see with Texas, Arizona, Florida to name but 3. 

As for AYSO, anyone willing to put their kid into AYSO would likely also be their one willing to Volunteer at this point.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 7, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Distant 6' training is maybe 1/3rd of what players need,  the older the scale goes the less value.
> 
> Club fees should be reduced a bunch until the other 2/3rds can be done in training, scrimmages are possible games can be played.  Paying for a full pie but only get a slice is not going to work eventually.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 7, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Wow look at Nevada.   Had no idea til you pulled out the chart.  If that course continues unaltered, looks like just do tournaments in Nevada isn't going to be a viable option either,





Grace T. said:


> The driver is a killer...it's the outer edge of driveability and brutal for just a weekend...would everyone on a Socal team want to fly right now?
> 
> And it starts to get cold here in October.  Kids here play the end of the season in the snow.
> 
> p.s. just had the thought there's likely not going to be Halloween...that's so sad.


Dentists will be happy.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 7, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Should be fine, Everyone will have a mask.


Hmmm, wonder who just coughed or sneezed on the candy, and sooo many houses. Nope.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> In California, no....almost every other state with a higher case/million and deaths/million YES as we already see with Texas, Arizona, Florida to name but 3.
> 
> As for AYSO, anyone willing to put their kid into AYSO would likely also be their one willing to Volunteer at this point.


I'm sorry, I wasn't thinking that in* SoCal* soccer forum anyone worry too much what's going on in other parts of the country.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 7, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Hmmm, wonder who just coughed or sneezed on the candy, and sooo many houses. Nope.


Did you ever coughed or sneezed while wearing a mask? Not a good feeling.....


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> As for AYSO, anyone willing to put their kid into AYSO would likely also be their one willing to Volunteer at this point.


My DD is no longer in AYSO but I still ref for them and would if needed.... But I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 7, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My DD is no longer in AYSO but I still ref for them and would if needed.... But I just don't see it happening.





JumboJack said:


> My DD is no longer in AYSO but I still ref for them and would if needed.... But I just don't see it happening.


Mine too, but I still volunteer....would you be willing to volunteer this year if a season happened?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Mine too, but I still volunteer....would you be willing to volunteer this year if a season happened?


I would ref for sure.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 7, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> That is terrible.  How many kids that would have played won't be coming back?  This is going to hurt the sport especially the girls.  In a country where we struggle to keep kids in sport through their teen years this will be devastating.


you can blame TikTok for that distraction


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Many clubs charged something to parents during lock down. If season is not happening, they will try to justify it by running training/camps or whatever just to get kids out there. AYSO don't have to do this. 99% of AYSO coaches wouldn't know how to run distance training anyway. I just seen one the other day trying it and it was a disaster. Do you really think if colleges canceling their season, youth soccer games will resume in Fall?


Yes, I see club soccer games (or scrimmages) resuming to some extent this fall.  College and high schools are distracted with their main priority of providing an education.  AYSO is recreational, volunteer based and have a huge national cash reserve so not as much urgency on their end.  Clubs however are dependent solely on kids playing so I do see them preparing for games as soon as state/local governments allow it (fingers crossed) by this fall.


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 7, 2020)

We were told today that a friends club was telling players no games until December. No official announcement, but it's so annoying when this stuff floats around before any official announcement.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 7, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> We were told today that a friends club was telling players no games until December. No official announcement, but it's so annoying when this stuff floats around before any official announcement.


Then why do you post this 'rumor' on the world wide web?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 7, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> We were told today that a friends club was telling players no games until December. No official announcement, but it's so annoying when this stuff floats around before any official announcement.


Heard the same thing - same way - floating around.


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 7, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Then why do you post this 'rumor' on the world wide web?


Really? Someone below me said the same thing! Lol Have you seen the tons of other posts with the same type of speculation?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 7, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Heard the same thing - same way - floating around.


Ditto from a couple sources.  Not sure though it’s some secret news as more widespread resignation.


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 7, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Ditto from a couple sources.  Not sure though it’s some secret news as more widespread resignation.


I do wonder how (if it pans out,) they settled on Dec?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 7, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Really? Someone below me said the same thing! Lol Have you seen the tons of other posts with the same type of speculation?


Agreed. I feel like one of the best reasons to come here is to have ideas and rumors vetted.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 7, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> More baby steps:
> Today Orange County finally fell below State's threshold (100 case rate and 8% positivity rate) needed to allow in-person schools.  OC will need to stay under this threshold for 14 days to re-open school.  While there is no such clear guideline for youth sports, if in-person school is allowed, it's much easier to make a case for contact practice/scrimmage.


FYI Messi....this was reported from Voice of OC today.

But the state’s reporting system glitched and there’s a backlog of up to 300,000 test results that haven’t been reported to counties yet, said Dr. Mark Ghaly, secretary of the state Department of Health and Human Services. 


“That failure led to inaccurate case numbers and case positivity rates,” Ghaly said at a Friday news conference.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 7, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Really? Someone below me said the same thing! Lol Have you seen the tons of other posts with the same type of speculation?


No I haven't. I could care less that you posted it. But you have an issue with people floating rumors and you did just that. Found it rather ironic.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 7, 2020)

In this time of uncertainty, everyone will have a rumor and chances are that club soccer will start in....2021.     The state of NY is allowing kids to go back to school I believe.   Let’s see how they do and this will determine if California has a chance for soccer games before December.  
To me the most annoying part is that youth baseball teams are already scrimmaging this weekend.   Soccer follows the rule and nobody else does.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 7, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> In this time of uncertainty, everyone will have a rumor and chances are that club soccer will start in....2021.     The state of NY is allowing kids to go back to school I believe.   Let’s see how they do and this will determine if California has a chance for soccer games before December.
> To me the most annoying part is that youth baseball teams are already scrimmaging this weekend.   Soccer follows the rule and nobody else does.


This weekend? Try since mid may


----------



## GT45 (Aug 7, 2020)

Other states are playing club games, tournaments, and high school soccer. That will also likely have an impact on us. Do they do it successfully? Then why can't we.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 8, 2020)

I heard a huge rumor this morning from a friend who is a fly on the wall at Big Club meetings.  His dd is a true Unicorn as well so he gets the inside scoops.  I promised him I wouldnt come on here and share the rumor.  My lips are sealed.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m surprised that you’d let someone else beat you to the big scoop!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 8, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I’m surprised that you’d let someone else beat you to the big scoop!


I'm not a fly on the wall like them old days.  I was always in on the scoop.  Actually, I now realized i was just in front of the Kool Aid line.  Sometimes you have to just laugh at yourself.....lol to myself


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 8, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> In this time of uncertainty, everyone will have a rumor and chances are that club soccer will start in....2021.     The state of NY is allowing kids to go back to school I believe.   Let’s see how they do and this will determine if California has a chance for soccer games before December.
> To me the most annoying part is that youth baseball teams are already scrimmaging this weekend.   Soccer follows the rule and It nobody else does.


It is like comparing apples and oranges. Two completely different games.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 8, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> It is like comparing apples and oranges. Two completely different games.


For weeks we have had Texas playing full-contact, non-socially-distanced soccer in the midst of one of the worst outbreaks in the nation - yet we hear nothing of new cases from this. Go into a bar or a house party, you have a decent shot at making the news. Play soccer outside, not so much. As I stated previously, the risk is not 0, but it has been shown to be very small. Trust me, there are millions of turtles out there waiting to say "I told you so" when they can trace any case to youth sports. We'll know it when it happens - and the risk will still be very small.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 8, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I now realized i was just in front of the Kool Aid line.


LMAO


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 8, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> For weeks we have had Texas playing full-contact, non-socially-distanced soccer in the midst of one of the worst outbreaks in the nation - yet we hear nothing of new cases from this. Go into a bar or a house party, you have a decent shot at making the news. Play soccer outside, not so much. As I stated previously, the risk is not 0, but it has been shown to be very small. Trust me, there are millions of turtles out there waiting to say "I told you so" when they can trace any case to youth sports. We'll know it when it happens - and the risk will still be very small.


You’re right of course. Unfortunately for us in CA, weighing up risk and using common sense seems to have completely disappeared.

For anyone not glued to the mainstream media, it’s clear that this issue runs way deeper than the safety of kids. That’s why we won’t be playing games here anytime soon.

For those outside of LA County, it sounds like kids can now practice without masks so they can engage in meaningful, intense soccer training. That’s at least something positive. Hopefully for those of us within LA County, we are also afforded that ‘luxury’ soon and the sight of kids in masks, in their own ‘lanes’, tapping the ball side to side, disappears.

Plenty of posters on this forum have already mentioned that this is an opportunity for youth players to really work on their game individually; IMO it’s a necessity, not an option. For players who don’t truly love playing and don’t want to do the individual work to maintain their touch, sharpness and fitness, maybe this is the ideal time to move on to another sport or interest.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> You’re right of course. Unfortunately for us in CA, weighing up risk and using common sense seems to have completely disappeared.
> 
> For anyone not glued to the mainstream media, it’s clear that this issue runs way deeper than the safety of kids. That’s why we won’t be playing games here anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Where do those of us not glued to the mainstream media get our information?


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Where do those of us not glued to the mainstream media get our information?


From @Grace T. and @gkmom ..... Hahaha Just kidding ladies, it's a joke. 
@Paul Spacey well said
@Ellejustus I gotta hand it to you, I always leave this site laughing after I see a post of yours!! 

Cheers! off to watch Champions League.... 
(In my backyard don't worry)


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 8, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> For weeks we have had Texas playing full-contact, non-socially-distanced soccer in the midst of one of the worst outbreaks in the nation - yet we hear nothing of new cases from this. Go into a bar or a house party, you have a decent shot at making the news. Play soccer outside, not so much. As I stated previously, the risk is not 0, but it has been shown to be very small. Trust me, there are millions of turtles out there waiting to say "I told you so" when they can trace any case to youth sports. We'll know it when it happens - and the risk will still be very small.


If we want to compare other states which do things differently CNN news feed popped up with this today








						260 students and 8 teachers quarantined in Georgia school district after first week of school
					

At least 260 students and eight teachers from a suburban school district in Atlanta, Georgia, were quarantined after multiple students and teachers tested positive for Covid-19 during the first week of school.




					amp.cnn.com
				




California needs there own unique approach to minimizing the risks, nobody can predict what the risks are right now, it's all a guessing game.  Pick wrong and the results can be pretty far reaching.

CIF took a conservative approach and pushed soccer back so has most of college sports also for now.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Where do those of us not glued to the mainstream media get our information?


https://www.theonion.com is always very informative


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> https://www.theonion.com is always very informative


This onion sort of has a local soccer connection --









						Herbalife Launches Sampler Kit Into Deep Space To Share Once-In-A-Lifetime Business Opportunity With Alien Civilizations
					

LOS ANGELES—Emphasizing that, for a limited time only, there would be no minimum purchases required for new team members, global multilevel marketing corporation Herbalife successfully launched a product sampler kit into deep space Wednesday to reach alien civilizations with a once-in-a-lifetime...




					www.theonion.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 8, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> If we want to compare other states which do things differently CNN news feed popped up with this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they catch COVID-19 playing soccer outside?


----------



## Eusebio (Aug 8, 2020)

There really should be some clarity and they should just announce that no competitions will occur this fall. End of story. 

Yes, in terms of death and severe illness, children seem to be at an extremely low risk. But I think it's short-sighted to use that as the only barometer to assess risk to the community. We still don't know the exact transmissions rates for asymptomatic kids with some preliminary studies suggesting kids from ages to 10 to 18 spread it just as easily as adults. And with kids under 10, they've been mostly locked down for the past 6 months, so we simply don't know yet. 

The concern isn't necessarily my daughter is going to die from playing an outdoor scrimmage. The concern is if she picks up COVID and becomes a asymptomatic carrier and brings it home. I have hypertension. So while my daughter is in the very low risk category, i'm definitely higher risk. Our kids don't get to play soccer in a bubble. Parents pick them up and they live at home with adults who may be older or have underline conditions. Especially in middle / lower income communities, the adults may have health conditions that are undiagnosed. So until we have more concrete data, I think it's prudent to be overly cautious. 

As for other states running youth competitions, a few people brought up Texas and Arizona as good examples.. I'm not sure why we're using them as good examples for running youth competitions when they've just had huge surges in cases. Our tracing system is almost non-existent, so we don't really know what the primary vectors of transmission are. It seems we're only effective at tracking hospitalizations and deaths and transmissions up to one degree of separation at this point. Yes indoor bars/clubs are high risk, but there's little data on things that might spread at a moderate/low level. 

Also unlike other states, we (California) have several HUGE metropolitan areas, so the stakes are higher. We're not as dense as New York, so I din't think we'll ever see things accelerate like it did over there. But due to our huge population with diverse communities and local governments, if things go really sideways, it'll be very hard to put things back in the toothpaste. We're not like some Midwest state with 1-2 mid-size/large cities surrounded by empty space. Locking down one city basically stops their COVID cases. We have large and small communities sprawled out everywhere. In SoCal, you can't drive for more than 5 minutes and not end up in another city or community. It's why when OC restricted training for youth sports, a bunch of OC clubs flooded into the north county of SD. It's very easy for us to move around to other large communities. This means California can't have the same guidelines as Kansas or Utah. New York brought their numbers down by being extremely draconian. It sucked but it was necessary due to the high density of their population. Our overly cautious guidelines also suck, but I also think it's necessary given our population, geography, and diversity. We have to have guidelines that are suited for California, not Arizona.

I love soccer. My kids love soccer. I definitely miss watching them play. But the one upside to this situation is that my daughter has discovered other things she loves as well. The break from endless traveling, training, and tournaments has created space for her to explore other interests. The attitude of us parents can also affect our child's well-being during the pandemic. If we're constantly sulking and complaining about the unfairness of everything, then our kids will feed off that negativity and be miserable as well. Let's not define our kid's happiness by whether they can play in Surf Cup at the end of September or in Presidio/CSL/SCDSL/DPL/GDA/MLSDA/ECNL/NPL this fall. Just encourage them to still get touches and exercise but let them explore various interests that they would normally never have time to do. Focus on trying to make this fall school year at least somewhat comfortable whether it's online only or in-person distance learning, that's going to be a challenge in itself. 

Just in terms of priorities with everything your child has to deal with and the uncertainty with the pandemic I think fall soccer competitions rank pretty low. Someone needs to put their big boy/girl pants on and just announce in a clear declarative sentence that every youth club will understand, "THERE WILL BE NO YOUTH COMPETITIONS IN 2020". Done. The remaining 4 months of 2020 will be focused on training with hopefully the return of competitions in 2021, which should be ample prep time for organizers and for consumer confidence to return.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 8, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I heard a huge rumor this morning from a friend who is a fly on the wall at Big Club meetings.  His dd is a true Unicorn as well so he gets the inside scoops.  I promised him I wouldnt come on here and share the rumor.  My lips are sealed.


Then what was the purpose of this... other than to tell us your daughter has a pointed cone on her head?


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 8, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> If we want to compare other states which do things differently CNN news feed popped up with this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the risk is people will get corona.  the recovery is 99.6 for healthy people.  as of today. 0% of kids 0-17 have died in ca.   this is contagious I've had it , it sucks, but if you are healthy you will live.  If you are in a high risk group just like in boxing protect yourself at ALL times, wear your mask at ALL times even around family...im not being  trite


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 8, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> There really should be some clarity and they should just announce that no competitions will occur this fall. End of story.
> 
> Yes, in terms of death and severe illness, children seem to be at an extremely low risk. But I think it's short-sighted to use that as the only barometer to assess risk to the community. We still don't know the exact transmissions rates for asymptomatic kids with some preliminary studies suggesting kids from ages to 10 to 18 spread it just as easily as adults. And with kids under 10, they've been mostly locked down for the past 6 months, so we simply don't know yet.
> 
> The concern isn't necessarily my daughter is going to die from playing an outdoor scrimmage. The concern is if she picks up COVID and becomes a asymptomatic carrier and brings it home. I have hypertension. So while my daughter is in the very low risk category, i'm definitely higher risk. Our kids don't get to play soccer in a bubble. Parents pick them up and they live at home with adults who may be older or have underline conditions. Especially in middle / lower income communities, the adults may have health conditions that are undiagnosed. So until we have more concrete data, I think it's prudent to be overly cautious.


I agree they should make the situation clear and it probably means in California no season in 2020.

There are either two possibilities in what you laid out.  It is possible your daughter doesn't really love soccer, which is fine, since all kid's are different.  Maybe this time will even be good for them, because it means they can discover other things they love, rather than be dragged to the soccer rat race.  My son is different.  First the practice shut downs, and then the school shut downs really crushed him and sent him into a full blown depression.   Out in Utah, he is flourishing once again.  We were either at the point where something had to change, or he had to be heavily medicated.  He is passionate about soccer....lives and breathes it...and it doesn't help he's also a very high extrovert.  Another relative has reacted similarly and attempted suicide 2 weeks ago.

Or maybe your daughter is really passionate about soccer, but you are asking her to sacrifice for the sake of your health.  That's fine too.  Everyone has to make that choice, and its very complicated.  But let's be clear....by asking them to sacrifice soccer, school and socialization, we are actively hurting the younger generation for the sake of the old.  That's simply not the way life usually works.  And in any case, that's really a choice each individual family should make, and we should respect everyone's choice.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I agree they should make the situation clear and it probably means in California no season in 2020.
> 
> There are either two possibilities in what you laid out.  It is possible your daughter doesn't really love soccer, which is fine, since all kid's are different.  Maybe this time will even be good for them, because it means they can discover other things they love, rather than be dragged to the soccer rat race.  My son is different.  First the practice shut downs, and then the school shut downs really crushed him and sent him into a full blown depression.   Out in Utah, he is flourishing once again.  We were either at the point where something had to change, or he had to be heavily medicated.  He is passionate about soccer....lives and breathes it...and it doesn't help he's also a very high extrovert.  Another relative has reacted similarly and attempted suicide 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Or maybe your daughter is really passionate about soccer, but you are asking her to sacrifice for the sake of your health.  That's fine too.  Everyone has to make that choice, and its very complicated.  But let's be clear....by asking them to sacrifice soccer, school and socialization, we are actively hurting the younger generation for the sake of the old.  That's simply not the way life usually works.  And in any case, that's really a choice each individual family should make, and we should respect everyone's choice.


No it’s not a choice each individual family gets to make. That attitude is why more than 160k have died already. I have no respect for someone’s choice to put other people in danger. It’s the same people who are complaining who keep screwing it up.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 8, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Did they catch COVID-19 playing soccer outside?


Have they done any meaningful trace in the last five days. Doubtful.  Who came into school already infected but asymptomatic.  Maybe got it playing soccer, maybe basketball, maybe softball, maybe a backyard end of summer bbq. Who knows. Therein lies part of the problem.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 8, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> There really should be some clarity and they should just announce that no competitions will occur this fall. End of story.
> 
> Yes, in terms of death and severe illness, children seem to be at an extremely low risk. But I think it's short-sighted to use that as the only barometer to assess risk to the community. We still don't know the exact transmissions rates for asymptomatic kids with some preliminary studies suggesting kids from ages to 10 to 18 spread it just as easily as adults. And with kids under 10, they've been mostly locked down for the past 6 months, so we simply don't know yet.
> 
> ...


Yikes. We should shut down because of your opinion? Other states are playing successfully. Look beyond your California bubble. And, yes these states have big cities playing High School soccer, club soccer, tournaments. Some are even going back to school in the classroom. Yet, you think we should all shut down now for the next 5 months? It is a choice. Your daughter can sit out regardless of what the rest of us choose to do. No one is making you do it.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 8, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> You’re right of course. Unfortunately for us in CA, weighing up risk and using common sense seems to have completely disappeared.
> 
> For anyone not glued to the mainstream media, it’s clear that this issue runs way deeper than the safety of kids. That’s why we won’t be playing games here anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Or keep playing but at a lower level. Many different levels of soccer to fit everyone’s work ethic and dedication. Some kids just like playing for fun and don’t care about maximizing their potential on the pitch.


----------



## Darbfig (Aug 8, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Yikes. We should shut down because of your opinion? Other states are playing successfully. Look beyond your California bubble. And, yes these states have big cities playing High School soccer, club soccer, tournaments. Some are even going back to school in the classroom. Yet, you think we should all shut down now for the next 5 months? It is a choice. Your daughter can sit out regardless of what the rest of us choose to do. No one is making you do it.


If that’s what you got out of reading his/her post then you should probably re-read it.  And, heor she isn’t the only one who wishes they would just call the season because of all the back and forth with shutdowns etc., it’s very frustrating for parents and players. I’ve read other people post just call it and focus on whatever training is allowed. You’re entitled to your decision for your kids of course, but unfortunately if people continue to do whatever the hell they please we’re never going to be able to get the kids to play.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 8, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No it’s not a choice each individual family gets to make. That attitude is why more than 160k have died already. I have no respect for someone’s choice to put other people in danger. It’s the same people who are complaining who keep screwing it up.


It's also house party goers, protesters and professional athletes that can't stay out of strip clubs for 10 minutes.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 8, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Have they done any meaningful trace in the last five days. Doubtful.  Who came into school already infected but asymptomatic.  Maybe got it playing soccer, maybe basketball, maybe softball, maybe a backyard end of summer bbq. Who knows. Therein lies part of the problem.


Does say either but 7 high school age teenages on that team and they where quarantine, tested, etc









						Galaxy suspend training as 11 from USL team test positive for coronavirus
					

The Galaxy have suspended training and increased COVID-19 testing after 11 members of its USL Championship affiliate tested positive for the virus.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Eusebio (Aug 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> But let's be clear....by asking them to sacrifice soccer, school and socialization, we are actively hurting the younger generation for the sake of the old.


I don't think it's as black and white as that. If I get extremely sick, that's going to affect my ability to provide for my family and my daughter. And if I die from COVID, well that would definitely negatively impact my daughter in a very long lasting way. So I can't just willy nilly sacrifice my health because I'm old and my daughter is young. From a functional standpoint, my daughter relies on me maintaining my health until she's self sufficient, never mind the emotional implications. 

That said, I totally feel where you're coming from and every child and family dynamic is different. It's obviously difficult for everyone but how a child copes with the lack of school, soccer, and socialization will vary from one child to the next. Which means parents will make personal choices to handle their own unique challenges. 

But when it comes to team sports, group events, and etc, guidelines have to be created with the lowest common denominator in mind. For example any given soccer team may have parents with ages anywhere from 30 - 55. Some also have grandparents who are heavily involved in either pickup/dropff or child care. These people are critical in the child's life and they can't just be "sacrificed". So when constructing guidelines and policy, it has to have both the child's safety in mind and their support system. It's not about some distant nursing home. If we're putting the child's support system at moderate or high risk, then the child is at risk as well. It's that aspect that gets overlooked when people debate the restrictions.

Some things like this can't be dictated purely by parental choice. Because of the Rat Race of competitive youth sports, too many parents will sign a waiver and unknowingly put their kid's (or teammate's) support system at risk, so they don't fall behind and the clubs who need to make money will also encourage this. Grace, it sounds like you properly assessed the situation for your son and your family. But there may be those who take unnecessary risks to avoid falling behind even though their kid's support system might be fragile. There's also the issue of kids still showing up to training/games even though they or someone in their family is sick. The youth guidelines have to account for this with team sports, knowing there will never be 100% compliance and yet they have to protect the child's safety and their support system.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 8, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Does say either but 7 high school age teenages on that team and they where quarantine, tested, etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The players on the GII were not quarantined like the senior team players.  They were only quarantined after they tested positive


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 8, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Or keep playing but at a lower level. Many different levels of soccer to fit everyone’s work ethic and dedication. Some kids just like playing for fun and don’t care about maximizing their potential on the pitch.


Agreed; more power to the kids who play for fun and just want to have a smile on their face.

I was referring to the fact that the majority of members here seem to have kids who are serious about the game; those kids need to be practicing individually and this is a great test for how much they truly love playing, that’s all. No judgement for any kid who just wants to have a bit of fun or even those who want to quit playing; it’s an individual choice.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 8, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> I don't think it's as black and white as that. If I get extremely sick, that's going to affect my ability to provide for my family and my daughter. And if I die from COVID, well that would definitely negatively impact my daughter in a very long lasting way. So I can't just willy nilly sacrifice my health because I'm old and my daughter is young. From a functional standpoint, my daughter relies on me maintaining my health until she's self sufficient, never mind the emotional implications.


I’ll agree it’s not black and white. The thing that makes this really tough is except for the very old this is not a killer virus. If it were it would be easy and we’d shut it all down. It’s also not the flu and in some unknown % of people has serious long term health issues.  Add to that we all value risk differently and it’s a tough tough situation. The debate really centers on who should make that decision and I always err on treating people like adults capable of weighing the risk for themselves and their children.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 8, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> There really should be some clarity and they should just announce that no competitions will occur this fall. End of story.
> 
> Yes, in terms of death and severe illness, children seem to be at an extremely low risk. But I think it's short-sighted to use that as the only barometer to assess risk to the community. We still don't know the exact transmissions rates for asymptomatic kids with some preliminary studies suggesting kids from ages to 10 to 18 spread it just as easily as adults. And with kids under 10, they've been mostly locked down for the past 6 months, so we simply don't know yet.
> 
> ...


I usually don't read long posts but this post was so well said and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 8, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> There really should be some clarity and they should just announce that no competitions will occur this fall. End of story.
> 
> Yes, in terms of death and severe illness, children seem to be at an extremely low risk. But I think it's short-sighted to use that as the only barometer to assess risk to the community. We still don't know the exact transmissions rates for asymptomatic kids with some preliminary studies suggesting kids from ages to 10 to 18 spread it just as easily as adults. And with kids under 10, they've been mostly locked down for the past 6 months, so we simply don't know yet.
> 
> ...


How many kids had a chance to try tubing / wakeboarding / waterskiing this summer?  My kids did.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 8, 2020)

Darbfig said:


> If that’s what you got out of reading his/her post then you should probably re-read it.  And, heor she isn’t the only one who wishes they would just call the season because of all the back and forth with shutdowns etc., it’s very frustrating for parents and players. I’ve read other people post just call it and focus on whatever training is allowed. You’re entitled to your decision for your kids of course, but unfortunately if people continue to do whatever the hell they please we’re never going to be able to get the kids to play.


Also....the indecisiveness of how school will proceed as well as soccer can add more stress on the kids who are already dealing with the other stresses that this pandemic has provided.  I have tried to inform my DD how we will proceed if X happens and if Y happens and when decisions will be made.  I took soccer out of the mix for a variety of reasons and determined for myself the 20/21 season is over for her age so she can focus on improving her skills through private training which she loves and she can know what to expect for the next 6 months.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 8, 2020)

M


Darbfig said:


> If that’s what you got out of reading his/her post then you should probably re-read it.  And, heor she isn’t the only one who wishes they would just call the season because of all the back and forth with shutdowns etc., it’s very frustrating for parents and players. I’ve read other people post just call it and focus on whatever training is allowed. You’re entitled to your decision for your kids of course, but unfortunately if people continue to do whatever the hell they please we’re never going to be able to get the kids to play.


My issue is with parents who want to make decisions for all of us. "Just shut it down." If you don't like what is going on don't play this season. We don't need the negative ones dictating for the rest of us. Simple really.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 8, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> I don't think it's as black and white as that. If I get extremely sick, that's going to affect my ability to provide for my family and my daughter. And if I die from COVID, well that would definitely negatively impact my daughter in a very long lasting way. So I can't just willy nilly sacrifice my health because I'm old and my daughter is young. From a functional standpoint, my daughter relies on me maintaining my health until she's self sufficient, never mind the emotional implications.
> 
> That said, I totally feel where you're coming from and every child and family dynamic is different. It's obviously difficult for everyone but how a child copes with the lack of school, soccer, and socialization will vary from one child to the next. Which means parents will make personal choices to handle their own unique challenges.
> 
> ...


You are concerned about your ability to provide for you child. What about the coaches ability to provide for their children? If you are at risk, your daughter should probably sit this season out.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

GT45 said:


> M
> 
> My issue is with parents who want to make decisions for all of us. "Just shut it down." If you don't like what is going on don't play this season. We don't need the negative ones dictating for the rest of us. Simple really.


I agree with your last sentence.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 8, 2020)

GT45 said:


> M
> 
> My issue is with parents who want to make decisions for all of us. "Just shut it down." If you don't like what is going on don't play this season. We don't need the negative ones dictating for the rest of us. Simple really.


I was talking to myself a little bit today and was wondering how I would handle things for my goat if I had underlying health issues.  I would self quarantine until a vaccine. If my goat was so so player, I would still stay inside.  This is just me. It isnt just soccer.  My dd goes everywhere, everyday.  The only true and safe way for me to stay alive 100% and risk free is for me to stay in my master suite and never leave and I would do that for sure.  I already do that now kind of.  I would just make my own kitchen and have my kids and wife stay away.


----------



## Luis Andres (Aug 8, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I was talking to myself a little bit today and was wondering how I would handle things for my goat if I had underlying health issues.  I would self quarantine until a vaccine. If my goat was so so player, I would still stay inside.  This is just me. It isnt just soccer.  My dd goes everywhere, everyday.  The only true and safe way for me to stay alive 100% and risk free is for me to stay in my master suite and never leave and I would do that for sure.  I already do that now kind of.  I would just make my own kitchen and have my kids and wife stay away.


i like that choice. I would do the same


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 8, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> i like that choice. I would do the same


It's the least that I can do and my mother would have done the same thing for me 100%.  The fact is, I was much like Grace's boy.  I was so into sports as a teenager that I had to play.  I would have hopped the fence just like Little Messy Jr did.  No way I could have stayed inside.  I feel bad for the girls & boys who lost their senior year or Fr year because of the virus and other things.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 9, 2020)

Snappy Sunday​
Have any of you "snapped" in the last five months?  The other day I was being, "Snappy the Turtle."  All this life stuff finally got to me and I was just going around and snapping at people I love.  I snapped out of it before I went to bed and I feel way better.  I know I can get real snappy on the Socal Soccer Forum with a few folks and Dom had to come save us all before we all went off the cliff.  Thanks Dom   I like the positive energy I see going on here at the forum.  I will keep my ego in check


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's also house party goers, protesters and professional athletes that can't stay out of strip clubs for 10 minutes.


Hey @The Outlaw  one of those athletes only went in to the strip club to get some food... cut him a break... hahaha I mean why else would someone go to a strip club if it wasn't for the great food..


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 9, 2020)

Why not have the nude ballet dancers quarantine and set up shop inside the bubble lol??


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 9, 2020)

GT45 said:


> You are concerned about your ability to provide for you child. What about the coaches ability to provide for their children? If you are at risk, your daughter should probably sit this season out.


With the collection of fees from last season, the beginning of collection of fees for the upcoming year and the $300,000 - $1,000,000 PPP that the clubs are getting and coaches private training, I don't think they are in too much danger of not being able to provide for their children.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 9, 2020)

This is interesting article from Soccer America.  We should all watch this closely out in PA. 

The Eastern Pennsylvania Youth Soccer Association, one of the largest youth soccer organizations in the country, *has decided to go ahead with fall activities after its board voted on Thursday evening to sanction activities, including team training, scrimmages and competitions, despite Governor Tom Wolf's recommendation that all youth sports (pre-kindergarten through 12th grade) be postponed through the end of the year.*

A release from Wolf's office on behalf of Pennsylvania's Department of Health and Department of Education stated that “this is a strong recommendation and not an order or mandate." It covered competitions, intramural play and scrimmages but did not apply to pro or college sports.

Established in 1972, EPYSA stated it had complied with all directives from federal, state and soccer authorities to proceed toward the restarting of soccer activities with allowances for camps and guided stages of restarting: 
"We believe our community has carefully followed state guidance and has shown great care and respect for the children we serve as well as the parents, coaches, referees and other volunteers that make up our association."

EPYSA added that it will respect the decision of anyone who is uncomfortable and decides to sit out the fall season and it will comply with any order Governor Wolf issues for a postponement or suspension of play.

"Until such a time," it said, "we must continue practicing the necessary mitigation strategies of wearing a mask, social distancing and minimizing spectators and so forth. *We also share with many of you, that the aspects of physical activity and mental health for our children are quite important, and that their participation in sport can be a positive contribution to their well-being." *


----------



## GT45 (Aug 9, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> With the collection of fees from last season, the beginning of collection of fees for the upcoming year and the $300,000 - $1,000,000 PPP that the clubs are getting and coaches private training, I don't think they are in too much danger of not being able to provide for their children.


There were very few clubs who applied for the PPP. And, you assume the club is paying coaches with that money. A lot of club coaches were furloughed during the spring when club shut down. And, you can bet it would only get worse if we shut down again. So yeah my concern for them is valid.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 9, 2020)

Hold on one more day Socal, we can do this together.  Things will go your way, if you just hold on for one more day


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 9, 2020)

Clubs should adopts the model others follow by charging $50 a month for “coaching fees”. Half goes to the club fund and the other half to the coach or the club could let the coach keep the $50. Depending on roster size and splitting up the fees that anywhere from $300-$900 a month for a coach for just one team. Most coaches have several. It adds up. 3 teams can bring up to $2700 a month if not more.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> With the collection of fees from last season, the beginning of collection of fees for the upcoming year and the $300,000 - $1,000,000 PPP that the clubs are getting and coaches private training, I don't think they are in too much danger of not being able to provide for their children.


There are not very many non profit clubs that could qualify for the PPP loan because they don't have more than 500 employees and employees would NOT include 1099 contractors.  As I understand it most coaches are 1099.  I know there are exceptions but on the surface it doesn't look like very many clubs could qualify for the PPP loans.

I would guess a great deal of the coaches that soccer is their only job are collecting unemployment which up until yesterday equated to approximately $36k per year and as of yesterday equates to approximately $29k per year.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 9, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Clubs should adopts the model others follow by charging $50 a month for “coaching fees”. Half goes to the club fund and the other half to the coach or the club could let the coach keep the $50. Depending on roster size and splitting up the fees that anywhere from $300-$900 a month for a coach for just one team. Most coaches have several. It adds up. 3 teams can bring up to $2700 a month if not more.


Hey, $32k per year, that's definitely livable in OC, right?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> There are not very many non profit clubs that could qualify for the PPP loan because they don't have more than 500 employees and employees would NOT include 1099 contractors.  As I understand it most coaches are 1099.  I know there are exceptions but on the surface it doesn't look like very many clubs could qualify for the PPP loans.


The above I stated is wrong.  Sorry!


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 9, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> There are not very many non profit clubs that could qualify for the PPP loan because they don't have more than 500 employees and employees would NOT include 1099 contractors.  As I understand it most coaches are 1099.  I know there are exceptions but on the surface it doesn't look like very many clubs could qualify for the PPP loans.
> 
> I would guess a great deal of the coaches that soccer is their only job are collecting unemployment which up until yesterday equated to approximately $36k per year and as of yesterday equates to approximately $29k per year.


There are plenty of clubs who have received PPP loans and no you don't to have 500 employees and CA changed thing in 2020 so coaches are not necessary independent contractors any more.

In any case they have options, many of them do privates, camps,  or others things so just like anybody in the Covid era they have to adjust.

The monthly fee idea somebody mentioned seems like a better idea vs paying up front, getting coaches paid on time 50/50 split or whatever could work.

The overall cost would be difficult to reduce compared to previous years so paying more is somewhat expected just due to the uncertainty but month to month would be preferred until regular practice, scrimmage, and games actually happen. Until then there should be less ask or fees paid.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I would guess a great deal of the coaches that soccer is their only job are collecting unemployment which up until yesterday equated to approximately $36k per year and as of yesterday equates to approximately $29k per year.


You can look at the following link and see who received loans by putting in the Club name in the search or "Soccer" in the search, or "Futbol" in the search.  This link also shows the number of jobs retained.  There wasn't that many jobs retained in the clubs that received the loans so the statement I made above about unemployment still holds true.









						CA PPP Database
					

A Flourish data visualisation by Rich Scinto



					public.flourish.studio


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 9, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> There are plenty of clubs who have received PPP loans and no you don't to have 500 employees and CA changed thing in 2020 so coaches are not necessary independent contractors any more.
> 
> In any case they have options, many of them do privates, camps,  or others things so just like anybody in the Covid era they have to adjust.
> 
> ...


Yep...I admitted I was wrong above.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> You can look at the following link and see who received loans by putting in the Club name in the search or "Soccer" in the search, or "Futbol" in the search.  This link also shows the number of jobs retained.  There wasn't that many jobs retained in the clubs that received the loans so the statement I made above about unemployment still holds true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course this only shows greater than 150k loans.


----------



## Socal United (Aug 9, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> With the collection of fees from last season, the beginning of collection of fees for the upcoming year and the $300,000 - $1,000,000 PPP that the clubs are getting and coaches private training, I don't think they are in too much danger of not being able to provide for their children.


Now you are talking about something you know nothing about.  Tell you what, I will let you pay my mortgage with this windfall of money coaches are seeing.  The ignorance at times is criminal.....


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 9, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Hey @The Outlaw  one of those athletes only went in to the strip club to get some food... cut him a break... hahaha I mean why else would someone go to a strip club if it wasn't for the great food..


You talking about Lemmon pepper Lue?


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 9, 2020)

GT45 said:


> There were very few clubs who applied for the PPP. And, you assume the club is paying coaches with that money. A lot of club coaches were furloughed during the spring when club shut down. And, you can bet it would only get worse if we shut down again. So yeah my concern for them is valid.


Every club in our area with the exception of one small one and one large one (good for them) have received PPP. The PPP is designed to help keep employees, if they are not using it for that, what are they using it for?  I hope they are all able to sustain their club but doubtful coaches are in the free food lines yet.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 9, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Of course this only shows greater than 150k loans.


Where are the loans under 100k or 50k? There should be another data base, right?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Where are the loans under 100k or 50k? There should be another data base, right?


IDK...didn't look for it.  If they are borrowing under $100k that would make perfect sense just to pay for attorney fees which is probably HUGE right now, insurance, contract fees, salaries of key club administrators etc.  The larger the club, the larger those expenses.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hold on one more day Socal, we can do this together.  Things will go your way, if you just hold on for one more day


I remember a time when you physically couldn't get away from those 3 assassins.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 9, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Every club in our area with the exception of one small one and one large one (good for them) have received PPP. The PPP is designed to help keep employees, if they are not using it for that, what are they using it for?  I hope they are all able to sustain their club but doubtful coaches are in the free food lines yet.


The coaches will be if we shut down again. And, that was the point of my post. The person started this with just 'shut it all down' because 'he is at risk and won't be able to feed his family'.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 9, 2020)

GT45 said:


> The coaches will be if we shut down again. And, that was the point of my post. The person started this with just 'shut it all down' because 'he is at risk and won't be able to feed his family'.


That isn't what the person said...here is what the person said:
"Just in terms of priorities with everything your child has to deal with and the uncertainty with the pandemic I think fall soccer competitions rank pretty low. Someone needs to put their big boy/girl pants on and just announce in a clear declarative sentence that every youth club will understand,* "THERE WILL BE NO YOUTH COMPETITIONS IN 2020". Done. The remaining 4 months of 2020 will be focused on training with hopefully the return of competitions in 2021, which should be ample prep time for organizers and for consumer confidence to return."*


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 9, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> That isn't what the person said...here is what the person said:
> "Just in terms of priorities with everything your child has to deal with and the uncertainty with the pandemic I think fall soccer competitions rank pretty low. Someone needs to put their big boy/girl pants on and just announce in a clear declarative sentence that every youth club will understand,* "THERE WILL BE NO YOUTH COMPETITIONS IN 2020". Done. The remaining 4 months of 2020 will be focused on training with hopefully the return of competitions in 2021, which should be ample prep time for organizers and for consumer confidence to return."*


I am getting my dd playing indoor/futsal  and I will be fine with this.  It's time to move on to the next season if there's another delay past the Oct 1st date.  Indoor is easier to hide in private facilities.  You only need 8 to 10 players (same team, different teams, friends & Family).  Kids love indoor and more importantly there's no parents or coaches playing joystick coaching with the kids.  

The rest of the world plays futsal/indoor for a good amount of the year.  Our kids need to think for themselves and have fun. Let's turn it around and have them come out better from this situation than they came in.   Let's face it, tournaments are mostly for parents. Yes kids love it when they win but the amount of yelling and screaming from coaches and parents is the most annoying part for kids.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Hey, $32k per year, that's definitely livable in OC, right?





notintheface said:


> Hey, $32k per year, that's definitely livable in OC, right?


i don’t recall saying it was livable, right? Who would turn down an additional $32k?


notintheface said:


> Hey, $32k per year, that's definitely livable in OC, right?


i don’t recall saying it was livable, right? Luckily this one went over your head and notintheface.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 9, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I am getting my dd playing indoor/futsal  and I will be fine with this.  It's time to move on to the next season if there's another delay past the Oct 1st date.  Indoor is easier to hide in private facilities.  You only need 8 to 10 players (same team, different teams, friends & Family).  Kids love indoor and more importantly there's no parents or coaches playing joystick coaching with the kids.
> 
> The rest of the world plays futsal/indoor for a good amount of the year.  Our kids need to think for themselves and have fun. Let's turn it around and have them come out better from this situation than they came in.   Let's face it, tournaments are mostly for parents. Yes kids love it when they win but the amount of yelling and screaming from coaches and parents is the most annoying part for kids.


I grew up playing indoor soccer (practice and 5v5 competitive games). We played pretty much every night for 2 hours and I did that for 10+ years. Indoor soccer was responsible for a massive part of my development; it’s invaluable for young players and I know it’s grown in popularity here in recent years which is a good thing. Before Covid, we finally got futsal going at a local school and the plan is to pick back up when we get thru this.

And yes, one of the best parts about it is that coaches can just let kids play for the most part. Kids can develop their technical skills and competence with the ball and then coaches can help them to understand the game better when it comes to the full-sided game outdoors. IMO a lack of technical skills hinders a huge % of players; if everyone played indoor at young ages to develop technical competence, I firmly believe the dropout rate at older ages would be much lower because players would be more competent and confident (and therefore able to compete).

Good for you getting your dd playing futsal if you have that option right now.


----------



## watfly (Aug 9, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Where are the loans under 100k or 50k? There should be another data base, right?


They don't publish the names of organizations that took less than $150K.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 9, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> That isn't what the person said...here is what the person said:
> "Just in terms of priorities with everything your child has to deal with and the uncertainty with the pandemic I think fall soccer competitions rank pretty low. Someone needs to put their big boy/girl pants on and just announce in a clear declarative sentence that every youth club will understand,* "THERE WILL BE NO YOUTH COMPETITIONS IN 2020". Done. The remaining 4 months of 2020 will be focused on training with hopefully the return of competitions in 2021, which should be ample prep time for organizers and for consumer confidence to return."*


No one asked for you to bud in where you were not invited. Here is what he said:

_*There really should be some clarity and they should just announce that no competitions will occur this fall. End of story.*_

He wants a clear answer for himself because he is at risk. He is concerned about feeding his family. Once an announcement like this is made, clubs will stop paying coaches because dues will not come in. There is no need to make such an announcement when clubs and high schools are playing elsewhere in the country without issue so far. We still may be able to as well. So it is not the 'end of story' as he hopes for. He selfishly wants answers for himself. Coaches need to feed their families too. His post was all about his daughter and his health.

I repeat: Other states are playing club games, tournaments, and high school soccer. That will also likely have an impact on us. Do they do it successfully? Then why can't we.


----------



## Eusebio (Aug 10, 2020)

GT45 said:


> No one asked for you to bud in where you were not invited. Here is what he said:
> 
> _*There really should be some clarity and they should just announce that no competitions will occur this fall. End of story.*_
> 
> He wants a clear answer for himself because he is at risk. He is concerned about feeding his family.


Is that what I really said? You may want to go back and read my post. I used my own health issue as an example of a child's support system that can be at risk. This was to counter simply looking at death statistics for kids as the only factor when assessing risk for guidelines. But you've seemed to latched onto that and twisted into me saying "I want shut all down!" and "Throw coaches on the street!".  In terms of moving things to 2021, I was specifically referring to competitions such as large tournaments and league play. Last I checked Surf Cup, CSL,Presidio, and SCDSL don't give a cut of their income to coaches...



> Once an announcement like this is made, clubs will stop paying coaches because dues will not come in. There is no need to make such an announcement when clubs and high schools are playing elsewhere in the country without issue so far.


I don't agree with that logic. For starters, this is August, a lot of clubs have already collected a good chunk of club dues from parents. Things like Surf Cup and Albion Cup come out of separate team fees paid by parents, not the club. Just because there aren't summer tournaments and a fall league doesn't mean clubs should just stop paying coaches. Nevermind the fact many of these clubs received PPP, which is specifically designed to maintain payroll. Making an announcement that competitions will resume in 2021 with the fall focused on team and private training, I don't see it as such a cataclysm as you do. My son and daughter played in DA/DPL and the fall season was always a bit light with things really ramping up in the spring. Due to scheduling my son's team last year had only about 3-4 games the entire fall, yet the coach still got paid and the kids kept training. 

Instead of dangling the carrot of tournaments the entire fall, just let clubs focus on training and coming up with unique ideas to keep training interesting this fall. We also have no idea how hard flu season will hit with COVID. If we end up having 20-30% players or whole teams siting out for various reasons, are we really even having meaningful competitions anymore? 



> He selfishly wants answers for himself. Coaches need to feed their families too. His post was all about his daughter and his health.
> 
> I repeat: Other states are playing club games, tournaments, and high school soccer. That will also likely have an impact on us. Do they do it successfully? Then why can't we.


Again, that was your takaway from what I said? My post was all about my daughter and my health? That overly long post had 8 paragraphs and only about *2-3 sentences* were about my daughter and my health. 

And as I said before, using other states as an example when we are the largest state in the union with several huge metropolitan areas, we can't just blindly follow Kansas or Pennsylvania. With our population if things go bad, it can be catastrophic and very difficult to unwind, so yes we can look at data from other states but we have to come up with our own unique California solution.

Even if tournaments are postponed until 2021, I do think the players will look forward to the team distanced and other forms of small group training. Remember most schools will either be virtual or distanced learning with PE being unlikely and no fall HS/Middle school sports. Even without tournaments, players can still get a lot of value from their team and have something to look forward to this fall. if we start measuring their expectations now, it'll be an easier adjustment. It'll also keep the playing field relatively even for those teammates who choose to train at home/indoor/privates/futsal outside of their team training if there's health concerns.

And you never know, if we get our act together on timely testing, results, and tracing we might be able to resume scrimmages in local "green zones" (ie. areas with low case count) earlier than expected.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> Is that what I really said? You may want to go back and read my post. I used my own health issue as an example of a child's support system that can be at risk. This was to counter simply looking at death statistics for kids as the only factor when assessing risk for guidelines. But you've seemed to latched onto that and twisted into me saying "I want shut all down!" and "Throw coaches on the street!".  In terms of moving things to 2021, I was specifically referring to competitions such as large tournaments and league play. Last I checked Surf Cup, CSL,Presidio, and SCDSL don't give a cut of their income to coaches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eusebio....it is pointless to try and use reason with this guy because he either doesn't know how to read with appropriate comprehension or he just likes to fight.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> Is that what I really said? You may want to go back and read my post. I used my own health issue as an example of a child's support system that can be at risk. This was to counter simply looking at death statistics for kids as the only factor when assessing risk for guidelines. But you've seemed to latched onto that and twisted into me saying "I want shut all down!" and "Throw coaches on the street!".  In terms of moving things to 2021, I was specifically referring to competitions such as large tournaments and league play. Last I checked Surf Cup, CSL,Presidio, and SCDSL don't give a cut of their income to coaches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Side note on Pennsylvania who has 6.3 cases per 100,000....their governor just announced no youth sports until January 1.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 10, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> I grew up playing indoor soccer (practice and 5v5 competitive games). We played pretty much every night for 2 hours and I did that for 10+ years. Indoor soccer was responsible for a massive part of my development; it’s invaluable for young players and I know it’s grown in popularity here in recent years which is a good thing. Before Covid, we finally got futsal going at a local school and the plan is to pick back up when we get thru this.
> 
> And yes, one of the best parts about it is that coaches can just let kids play for the most part. Kids can develop their technical skills and competence with the ball and then coaches can help them to understand the game better when it comes to the full-sided game outdoors. IMO a lack of technical skills hinders a huge % of players; if everyone played indoor at young ages to develop technical competence, I firmly believe the dropout rate at older ages would be much lower because players would be more competent and confident (and therefore able to compete).
> 
> Good for you getting your dd playing futsal if you have that option right now.


An excellent short documentary on Netflix that gives you a peek into the street ball culture in Europe.  Enjoy.









						Concrete Football | Netflix
					

The development of professional soccer worldwide owes a great debt to the soccer -- or "football" -- that is played on the streets of France.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 10, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Eusebio....it is pointless to try and use reason with this guy because he either doesn't know how to read with appropriate comprehension or he just likes to fight.


@Eusebio @Keepermom2  Exactly.... just ignore him at this point.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> How many kids had a chance to try tubing / wakeboarding / waterskiing this summer?  My kids did.


Same.. at first we didn't know what to do with our free weekends, we were in a bit of shock we're so used to running around for soccer. Skateboarding and Surfing is another thing the kids picked up.. I hold my breath every time  they go skating it makes me nervous and I feel old and hear myself telling them the same stuff my parents said to me... Yikes!


----------



## notintheface (Aug 10, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> i don’t recall saying it was livable, right? Who would turn down an additional $32k?
> 
> i don’t recall saying it was livable, right? Luckily this one went over your head and notintheface.


You missed my point. $50 per month isn't nearly enough for a coach who is doing 2 sessions per week, 90 minutes per session, week after week after week after week.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 10, 2020)

$50 per kid per month is more than what they are making now if they weren’t doing so in the past. It’s not about it being enough it’s about finding a solution to help them stay afloat while clubs weather the storm.


----------



## Dirtnap (Aug 10, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Side note on Pennsylvania who has 6.3 cases per 100,000....their governor just announced no youth sports until January 1.


Just heard that as well along with no Big Ten and Pac 12...ACC and SEC on the fence.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 10, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> An excellent short documentary on Netflix that gives you a peek into the street ball culture in Europe.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Watched it a while ago, even my gf loved it


----------



## timbuck (Aug 10, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Same.. at first we didn't know what to do with our free weekends, we were in a bit of shock we're so used to running around for soccer. Skateboarding and Surfing is another thing the kids picked up.. I hold my breath every time  they go skating it makes me nervous and I feel old and hear myself telling them the same stuff my parents said to me... Yikes!


I said to my wife last night "In spite of this weird pandemic - I think our kids had a pretty good summer."  They spent more time at the beach than ever before.  Lots of time at the park.  Rode their bikes a ton.  Several "Staycations" or trips to a few different lakes.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> Is that what I really said? You may want to go back and read my post. I used my own health issue as an example of a child's support system that can be at risk. This was to counter simply looking at death statistics for kids as the only factor when assessing risk for guidelines. But you've seemed to latched onto that and twisted into me saying "I want shut all down!" and "Throw coaches on the street!".  In terms of moving things to 2021, I was specifically referring to competitions such as large tournaments and league play. Last I checked Surf Cup, CSL,Presidio, and SCDSL don't give a cut of their income to coaches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your posts are way too long. I don't read them all. But I see enough to know you want answers for yourself and you have a disregard for the coaches. Shorten your posts and people may read them.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 11, 2020)

It took me a good hour or so to read through these comments. Most of these parents want their kids to get back to some type of practices. Why is everyone worried about having a season ? Under these circumstances.  time to develop the players whether  coaches have to implement covid friendly session.  As long as the clubs are doing it safe why make the kids suffer. I see people are complaining because some teams are getting the upper hand how is that so? If parents agree to drive to OC to practice play futsal/Indoor ? What the problem? It’s like saying those parents know the risk they are taking.  Shit might as well tell me to not let kids work out privately because they will have the upper hand. If parents thinks their kids shouldn’t practice that fine but don’t go be a Karen and ruin it for the rest of us. I agree things need to be done in safe manner


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 11, 2020)

5 months of quarantine is too much for kids.  I am concerned about a huge spike in kids getting covid but it’s a risk that I will take once or twice a week to  get my dd doing private lessons or indoor.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 11, 2020)

@SoccerFan4Life may I ask why you believe you have to quarantine since youth sports are not allowed at this time? My sons team manager had family come in from Mexico so they are not attending practice at this time and will not for two weeks after they leave. Other than that why would you keep your kids in the house for 5 months?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 11, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> It took me a good hour or so to read through these comments. Most of these parents want their kids to get back to some type of practices. Why is everyone worried about having a season ? Under these circumstances.  time to develop the players whether  coaches have to implement covid friendly session.  As long as the clubs are doing it safe why make the kids suffer. I see people are complaining because some teams are getting the upper hand how is that so? If parents agree to drive to OC to practice play futsal/Indoor ? What the problem? It’s like saying those parents know the risk they are taking.  Shit might as well tell me to not let kids work out privately because they will have the upper hand. If parents thinks their kids shouldn’t practice that fine but don’t go be a Karen and ruin it for the rest of us. I agree things need to be done in safe manner


I'm fine with others sending their kids to futsal if the facility is legally open....their choice their risk. I'm fine with families sending their kids to La Galaxy or All Star Camp if the camp is permitted under the camp guidelines.  I'm fine with parents organizing a scrimmage without coaches, uniforms or referees.  I'm fine with private training and my kid continued to train through the worst of the lockdowns.  I'm fine with organized club distanced practices conducted in accordance with the rules.

The problem with having an organized, club-sponsored match is not the risk the parents are taking, it's that it violates the rules and could bring sanctions on all the rest of us for having fields closed, the opening schedule delayed, or if the problem gets big enough having soccer removed from the list of even permitted distanced practices.  Then your choice directly affects someone else's kid by harming them and taking away one of their privileges.  

If you don't like the rules and think they are stupid, that's fine....I would agree with you.  But the remedy isn't to go around and disregard the rules and get everyone else punished.   The remedies are more appropriately discussed in the off topic forum.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 11, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I'm fine with others sending their kids to futsal if the facility is legally open....their choice their risk. I'm fine with families sending their kids to La Galaxy or All Star Camp if the camp is permitted under the camp guidelines.  I'm fine with parents organizing a scrimmage without coaches, uniforms or referees.  I'm fine with private training and my kid continued to train through the worst of the lockdowns.  I'm fine with organized club distanced practices conducted in accordance with the rules.
> 
> The problem with having an organized, club-sponsored match is not the risk the parents are taking, it's that it violates the rules and could bring sanctions on all the rest of us for having fields closed, the opening schedule delayed, or if the problem gets big enough having soccer removed from the list of even permitted distanced practices.  Then your choice directly affects someone else's kid by harming them and taking away one of their privileges.
> 
> If you don't like the rules and think they are stupid, that's fine....I would agree with you.  But the remedy isn't to go around and disregard the rules and get everyone else punished.   The remedies are more appropriately discussed in the off topic forum.


I think the answer may be to take our ball and go elsewhere. I know that they are having sanctioned softball tournaments is Nevada (I attended one with my oldest DD at the end of July). I would assume that soccer would be ok also (but you know what happens when we assume  ).

Teams should continue to properly train here and then hit some tournaments in nearby states.


----------



## El Padre Antonio (Aug 11, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I usually don't read long posts but this post was so well said and I couldn't agree more.


Same here, thank you for that. I am reading and learning so much here.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 14, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I don't know how many of these States would be accepted to a tournament right now.  The red states are considered hot beds.
> 
> View attachment 8531


8 Days later
Down to 16/100,000 from 18/100,000
8 states are now in "red" down from "10"
There is no apparent growth in the high density regions so I'd expect this trend to continue


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 14, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> 8 Days later
> Down to 16/100,000 from 18/100,000
> 8 states are now in "red" down from "10"
> There is no apparent growth in the high density regions so I'd expect this trend to continue
> ...


Because of the 7 day averaging you will see some vacillate back and forth in risk groups.  These stats are based on WHO who gets their info from the County health sites (that was true when I checked a couple of months ago).  As you stated before...garbage in and garbage out still holds true.   I am concerned about the numbers here in California.  When you have the head of the health department for California leave after there was a fix to the system issue, that certainly signals a red flag.  In addition, my experience tells me that OC Health is a hot mess with no appropriate leadership.  I can tell people are just managing by fire which is why numbers change and are "corrected" regularly or we appear to have people that were counted as deaths added back.  If you listen to them during press conferences, your mouth drops open at how ignorant they sound and how they are incapable of directly answering the most direct of questions.   I don't understand why deaths have remained flat while people infected are younger and we have had decreases in hospitalizations.  Something doesn't make sense with that one.   What I do trust is the hospitalization data that several hospital administrators have confirmed...we are seeing decreases in hospitalizations.

What we seem (no factual basis but just an observation) to be coming down to is poverty areas really being impacted.  I know for a fact that there are some issues with Native American tribes in Nevada right now but you don't hear that on the news and I wonder why those areas weren't addressed more timely.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 14, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Because of the 7 day averaging you will see some vacillate back and forth in risk groups.  These stats are based on WHO who gets their info from the County health sites (that was true when I checked a couple of months ago).  As you stated before...garbage in and garbage out still holds true.   I am concerned about the numbers here in California.  When you have the head of the health department for California leave after there was a fix to the system issue, that certainly signals a red flag.  In addition, my experience tells me that OC Health is a hot mess with no appropriate leadership.  I can tell people are just managing by fire which is why numbers change and are "corrected" regularly or we appear to have people that were counted as deaths added back.  If you listen to them during press conferences, your mouth drops open at how ignorant they sound and how they are incapable of directly answering the most direct of questions.   I don't understand why deaths have remained flat while people infected are younger and we have had decreases in hospitalizations.  Something doesn't make sense with that one.   What I do trust is the hospitalization data that several hospital administrators have confirmed...we are seeing decreases in hospitalizations.
> 
> What we seem (no factual basis but just an observation) to be coming down to is poverty areas really being impacted.  I know for a fact that there are some issues with Native American tribes in Nevada right now but you don't hear that on the news and I wonder why those areas weren't addressed more timely.


Lots of moving parts and questionable data --> Do we really know what is going on? Agree about hospitalizations being the most reliable data. I was looking at Texas and noticing the same thing about the data - hospitalizations dropping steadily, tests dropping and positivity rate jumping considerably. When I look at the Rt on the rt.live, TX hasn't been anywhere near below 1. How are hospitalizations dropping when R has never been below 1? Obviously, something is off somewhere in the data.

Once it gets a hold in an area of dense population, it's difficult to manage even with reasonable precautions. I'm hoping the signs of it abating in the central valley are just that.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Lots of moving parts and questionable data --> Do we really know what is going on? Agree about hospitalizations being the most reliable data. I was looking at Texas and noticing the same thing about the data - hospitalizations dropping steadily, tests dropping and positivity rate jumping considerably. When I look at the Rt on the rt.live, TX hasn't been anywhere near below 1. How are hospitalizations dropping when R has never been below 1? Obviously, something is off somewhere in the data.
> 
> Once it gets a hold in an area of dense population, it's difficult to manage even with reasonable precautions. I'm hoping the signs of it abating in the central valley are just that.


I think one possible reason that hospitalizations and deaths are going down but positive tests are where they are is this. 

Many people are back to work. If someone is working and they either feel ill or are  exposed to someone that is positive they get tested. If they are positive (regardless if they have symptoms or not) they have to get tested again (and again) until they are negative before they are allowed to return to work. If someone tests positive and then gets two more positive tests before they are negative that is three positive tests from one person. all within a relatively short period of time.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 14, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> I think one possible reason that hospitalizations and deaths are going down but positive tests are where they are is this.
> 
> Many people are back to work. If someone is working and they either feel ill or are  exposed to someone that is positive they get tested. If they are positive (regardless if they have symptoms or not) they have to get tested again (and again) until they are negative before they are allowed to return to work. If someone tests positive and then gets two more positive tests before they are negative that is three positive tests from one person. all within a relatively short period of time.


Yes, this is a big deal if every positive test is used instead of just the first positive test for an individual and people are taking multiple tests after testing positive.


----------



## BIGD (Aug 14, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yes, this is a big deal if every positive test is used instead of just the first positive test for an individual and people are taking multiple tests after testing positive.


This is not the case.  Repeat testing is not used by employers.  Employers are not allowed to prevent employees from returning to work until they have a negative test unless they were hospitalized.  Non hospital cases of Covid can return to work when they have been free of symptoms without the use of medication for three days.  Employers can't even request a doctors clearance and definitely can't request proof of negative testing.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 14, 2020)

BIGD said:


> This is not the case.  Repeat testing is not used by employers.  Employers are not allowed to prevent employees from returning to work until they have a negative test unless they were hospitalized.  Non hospital cases of Covid can return to work when they have been free of symptoms without the use of medication for three days.  Employers can't even request a doctors clearance and definitely can't request proof of negative testing.


Whether employers require it or not, if individuals are being tested multiple times, the "first" positive is the only one that should be used for any statistic attempting to determine the trend. If all positive tests are used and some test positive > 1, it will make trending the data difficult and inflate Rt.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 15, 2020)

BIGD said:


> This is not the case.  Repeat testing is not used by employers.  Employers are not allowed to prevent employees from returning to work until they have a negative test unless they were hospitalized.  Non hospital cases of Covid can return to work when they have been free of symptoms without the use of medication for three days.  Employers can't even request a doctors clearance and definitely can't request proof of negative testing.


So you’re saying that asymptomatic positive Covid cases can return to work if they are symptom free? 

So it goes like this. 
Person was exposed to someone that was positive. 
They go get tested on Monday at one of the quick result places and it’s positive.
They can then return to work in three days of no symptoms? 
Nope.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 15, 2020)

BIGD said:


> This is not the case.  Repeat testing is not used by employers.  Employers are not allowed to prevent employees from returning to work until they have a negative test unless they were hospitalized.  Non hospital cases of Covid can return to work when they have been free of symptoms without the use of medication for three days.  Employers can't even request a doctors clearance and definitely can't request proof of negative testing.


That’s not true for all employers. I know several employers who have instituted policies of 3 negative tests before returning to work.  Why/How can you say “employers aren’t allowed”?  The employees are paid sick leave and the tests are covered by the employers insurance.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 15, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Whether employers require it or not, if individuals are being tested multiple times, the "first" positive is the only one that should be used for any statistic attempting to determine the trend. If all positive tests are used and some test positive > 1, it will make trending the data difficult and inflate Rt.


On the other side of the coin you can have people that require multiple tests per month which can distort the picture as well.  In elder care facilities, the OC health department requires testing of every resident and worker every 2 weeks once there is a positive case (worker or resident).  That continues on until they have 1 month with no positive results.  That is generally an isolated population so should those tests be included when calculating R0?  They need to break up the testing by category such that it is useful for all the non medical people trying to calculate R0.  Counties can easily manipulate results to achieve a desired outcome.  I am not saying that is the case but that is why I have always looked at hospitalizations to see what is happening.

When you have various labs themselves transmitting results for input into the daily data, what do you think the chances are there is a consistent process in place from lab to lab to ensure consistent and valid data is appropriately segregated by test 1, 2, or 3 etc. and/or HHS or States have the appropriate systems in place to segregate the data? Considering the fact that everyone unemployed from COVID got $600 a week federal aid for unemployment no matter how many hours a week they worked or what their pay rate was because the States did not have systems in place to handle the variables, I would say it is doubtful there are adequate systems in place to appropriately segregate the COVID test data.


----------

